# TNA Raw Discussion Thread



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> Brock Lesnar’s Go to Hell Tour rolls through Dallas en route to Hell in a Cell this Monday night, and The Beast Incarnate isn’t coming alone. Also set to appear live on Raw in WrestleMania 32’s host city are WWE Hall of Famers Ric Flair and Shawn Michaels, as well as The Beast Incarnate’s Hell in a Cell opponent and bitter nemesis, The Undertaker.
> 
> After Raw, Lesnar will sit down with “Stone Cold” Steve Austin for a special Stone Cold Podcast, only on WWE Network. The Texas Rattlesnake undoubtedly has some hard-hitting questions planned for The Anomaly in what’s sure to be Austin’s most intense interview yet.
> 
> Join WWE.com as we preview the star-studded final Raw before Hell in a Cell.














> Things tend to get out of hand quickly whenever The Undertaker and Brock Lesnar are within punching distance of each other, and the final Raw before their climactic clash inside Hell in a Cell should be no different. Will we see The Beast and The Phenom tear each other apart, six nights removed from their career-threatening war within the unforgiving steel? Which of these battle-hardened gladiators will seize momentum before turning the page to their “Final Chapter” on Sunday?
> 
> No matter what happens, Lesnar will likely have much to discuss on the Stone Cold Podcast immediately after Raw, only on WWE Network.














> Not only are Brock Lesnar and The Undertaker confirmed for Raw, but Monday night’s hottest show will play host to two WWE Hall of Famers when Ric Flair and Shawn Michaels drop by in Dallas. What might The Nature Boy and HBK have in store? Will the veterans weigh in on the anticipated Hell in a Cell Match between The Undertaker and Brock Lesnar? Do they have some survival strategies for Roman Reigns, who is preparing to step inside the notorious structure for the first time against Bray Wyatt? Although the reason for their visit has yet to be made clear, you won’t want to miss whatever these iconic WWE Legends have planned.














> As if stepping inside Hell in a Cell with Bray Wyatt wasn’t menacing enough, The Eater of Worlds proclaimed on SmackDown that he would unveil a “prophecy” for Roman Reigns on Raw — a revelation that will no doubt have impact their impending clash inside the steel.
> 
> Having witnessed the effect Hell in a Cell had on his cousin Rikishi — who was never quite the same after stepping inside the structure 15 years ago — The Big Dog already knows what’s at stake inside the formidable fortress. How will Wyatt change the complexion of this matchup on Monday?














> Paige seemed to turn over a new leaf on SmackDown, apologizing to Natalya for her recent actions and even reconciling with her estranged teammates, Divas Champion Charlotte and Becky Lynch. However, any warm-and-fuzzy feelings among PCB vanished when Natalya was found laid out in the locker room area, evidently falling victim to a mysterious assailant.
> 
> Who was responsible for this heinous act? Did a member of Team B.A.D. or Team Bella neutralize The Queen of Harts, who only recently became part of the Divas Revolution? Was it a new competitor looking to make a name for herself? Or is Paige not being entirely honest about changing her ways?














> With Corporate Kane assuming control of Raw last week in The Authority’s absence, WWE’s Director of Operations scheduled himself in a Lumberjack Match main event against WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins — a decision that didn’t sit well with his waylaid superiors, Triple H and Stephanie McMahon. Instead, The Architect would face a different opponent, Demon Kane, who went on to earn a non-title victory over Rollins in that bout.
> 
> After suffering that defeat, is doubt creeping into Rollins’ mind as his Hell in a Cell title defense approaches? Will The Devil’s Favorite Demon emerge on Raw to further torment “The Future of WWE”?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, only on the award-winning WWE Network.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

:risingangle ****tune in checking Raw on tv****

_*** Watching Undertaker, Masked Kane, Shawn Michaels, Ric Flair in the same ring***_









:loweringangle ****Changing channel, probably tuned in on AMC weekly Walking Dead episode****


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I thought Austin was scheduled?


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Erik. said:


> I thought Austin was scheduled?


Same. Sucks if he's only doing the podcast and not appearing on Raw.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Erik. said:


> I thought Austin was scheduled?


They stopped advertising him for this RAW since last week (doesn't have to mean he won't appear obviously). Probably plans changed.

He will still do his Podcast with Brock afterwards (it's in the same building anyways so he will definitely be there).


----------



## 613nitsua (Oct 15, 2015)

The Austin/Lesnar podcast should be a very interesting follow up to the one he did with Heyman.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

Part time city BITCH!!


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Wonder who will beat Rollins on RAW this time?


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Disappointing Austin isn't on the show. However, since WWE is PG now, it limits what he could do anyway since he wouldn't have been wrestling.

I'm expecting this Raw to be atleast watchable, unlike what it's been recently.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Wonder who will beat Rollins on RAW this time?


They're going to have Rollins tap out to Charlotte's Figure 8.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice to see Taker on Raw. Hopefully this week it will be a decent show. Last week was ok in some parts but most of it was a little boring.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

I'm more excited for the podcast than I am Raw. :/


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

I wonder if they're gonna tease the WM main-event like Meltzer said.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*i will turn it on only if someone tells me Stone Cold has shown up.*


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

PurityOfEvil said:


> Disappointing Austin isn't on the show. However, since WWE is PG now, it limits what he could do anyway since he wouldn't have been wrestling.


WWE has been PG for about 7/8 years.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm more excited for the pre-show than I am for Raw.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

brxd said:


> WWE has been PG for about 7/8 years.


Yes, I know. But before it turned PG Austin appeared quite regularly even after he stopped wrestling.

Since then, other than a few Wrestlemania's, he hasn't really made any apperances and I'm guessing it could be down to the fact that PG and Austin don't go.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao this pic right here. 










Owens giving a damn :lel

Big E and Woods GOAT shocked expression.

Rusev looking like he's seeing his future going down the drain and wondering how he's gonna pay for the wedding now. :mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I expect nothing from Shawn and Flair but a whack ass panel discussing Undertaker vs. Brock, or shilling some product that we don't care about. What I WANT to see, is Michaels rant about 60% of the roster butchering his finisher.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bleh. The legends 'panel' will be pointless like always.

Just hope they have something decent planned for Brock/Taker. I haven't watched Raw in nearly a month so if this doesn't bring me back in, not a lot will tbh.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I will be there live. Hopefully it will be a somewhat decent show, and hopefully I won't be surrounded by Cena fans this time.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

witchblade000 said:


> I will be there live. Hopefully it will be a somewhat decent show, and hopefully I won't be surrounded by Cena fans this time.


I will be the first to apologize to you for wasting money in advance.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Brock, Undertaker, and HBK being there for tomorrow's show will make it go from potentially being the worst program on television to just bad or mediocre.

That's how awful the state of the WWE is now. I'm looking forward more towards the Austin/Lesnar podcast than WWE's flagship show.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Vince hoping these old stars can get him out of this ratings slump because he hasn't bothered creating any new stars.

Is HIAC really on next weekend, does anybody care?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Not real interested in this Nit..... Raw tbh. 

Sorry, all these old guys showing up confused me. We'll see if they actually pop them a rating. Gonna LOL if it doesn't.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

So Austin's not scheduled to show up on Raw itself? Can't blame him as him stepping in a ring with pussy pink ropes isn't cool. Guess I'm skipping another one.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

what is WWE's mindset, rating are low lets bring in some retired guys to up the rating. Just because of this I will not be watching Raw tonight. Raw has been awful since Battleground, I dont expect these guys coming in are going to increase rating either, its still going to be an awfully booked show. I am thankful Austin isn't on it, WWE will have him crack cheesy jokes and smile a lot water him down and put over Reigns by telling him how he is the best WWE has ever had... no thank you!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Marv95 said:


> So Austin's not scheduled to show up on Raw itself?


They advertised this RAW as if he was appearing in the show itself before but now they have made it clear he is only there for the podcast.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

The main focus of a Raw go home show:
Ric Flair - 66 years old
Shawn Michaels - 50 years old
Undertaker - 50 years old
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 50 years old
Kane - 48 years old


Count me in for skipping another Raw. 


Vince's brain is on straight empty :ti


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Age is only a number


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

a Raw featuring HBK, Flair, Taker, Masked Kane, Big Show, Lesnar, and Austin?










With that said time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

^^^ don't see the big deal. It's just a one time special thing no biggie


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Well it's Monday night RAW better get ready for #WWELogic ........








They tell you lies, you tell them to FUCK OFF with the truth & ratings (_the lack thereof_)


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> a Raw featuring HBK, Flair, Taker, Masked Kane, Big Show, Lesnar, and Austin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but there's no Austin.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Rusev to be chopped by Flair, Superkicked by HBK then Stunnered by Austin?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> a Raw featuring HBK, Flair, Taker, Masked Kane, Big Show, Lesnar, and Austin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mj2 

I'll pray for you


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> a Raw featuring HBK, Flair, Taker, Masked Kane, Big Show, Lesnar, and Austin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes the two of us then :WHYYY3


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

WWE Creative: ''Vince, ratings are going notoriously down, what should we do?''
Vince: ''Bring more old-timers!'' :vince5


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Was going to stay up long enough to watch Breaking Ground but turns out that's not until next week, so now I have zero reasons to sit through Raw.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I really don't see the problem. It's a 1 night only thing with these legends


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> I really don't see the problem. It's a 1 night only thing with these legends


I think people dislike it due to being the go home show for a PPV.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Hope we see some Kane / Taker interaction of some sort even if brief.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Breeze is gonna be in the open burial challenge I bet. RIP*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll bet my most prized pair of underpants that the main event for this show will be Kane and Reigns vs. Rollins and Wyatt.

:vince5 *'IT COMBINES TWO BIG FEUDS IN A MEANINGLESS MAIN EVENT MATCH JUST BECAUSE WE CAN'T THINK OF ANYTHING ELSE! JUST WHAT THE PEOPLE WANT!'*


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

#HITSLATERSMUSIC


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

It's the last Raw before a ppv and WWE is advertising guys from the past, it's no surprise that the ratings are tanking.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

JimCornette said:


> I wonder if they're gonna tease the WM main-event like Meltzer said.


Perhaps there will be a backstage segment between Brock and Reigns?


----------



## GeneHackman (Aug 18, 2014)

Why on earth is Austin refusing to appear on Raw when he is already in the building? Does he not watch the product anymore? If he does surely he can see how terrible it is and how the fans deserve to see him come out to deliver a stunner to someone as a treat for sitting through such crap each week? Fair enough if he is refusing to do a match again but a quick segment to stun someone similar to when The Rock returned last October is hardly too much to expect. He hasn't been on Raw in over 4 years. He hardly needs good creative to do a one off appearance. It practically writes itself. The pop alone would be the highlight of Raw.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Xobeh said:


> I think people dislike it due to being the go home show for a PPV.


Only 2 people who will be on the show won't be on the ppv and that's HBK & Flair.


I think some are forgetting taker vs Brock is happening on the ppv


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*If I were Austin I would be ashamed to show my face on this bs program too. They don't deserve ol Stone Cold.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

GeneHackman said:


> Why on earth is Austin refusing to appear on Raw when he is already in the building? *Does he not watch the product anymore?* If he does surely he can see how terrible it is and how the fans deserve to see him come out to deliver a stunner to someone as a treat for sitting through such crap each week? Fair enough if he is refusing to do a match again but a quick segment to stun someone similar to when The Rock returned last October is hardly too much to expect. He hasn't been on Raw in over 4 years. He hardly needs good creative to do a one off appearance. It practically writes itself. The pop alone would be the highlight of Raw.


The reason he is refusing to be on Raw is probably b/c he DOES WATCH the product and sees hoe terrible it is on a week to week basis and doesn't want his name associated with it in anyway.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Austin is there FOR THE PODCAST. He has said himself he was never schedule to be on the main show and yes Austin does still watch the product and he does criticize what he doesn't like but he has never stopped watching.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW IS PART TIMERS. :Brock


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

I'm looking forward to the podcast, that's about it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

On a fuckery scale of 1-10 I'm looking for at least an 8. Massive fuckery, but not the worst.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> On a fuckery scale of 1-10 I'm looking for at least an 8. Massive fuckery, but not the worst.


I'm pretty optimistic for a 6 or 7, but then, I have been drinking.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No Stone Cold on RAW? Don't care about the other 'legends'. Lesnar though......Decisions decisions............Fuck it, I'll watch this shit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Prepare for...


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Gonna be watching my first RAW in months, only reason I'm watching is because it's in Dallas so I'm seeing if anything gets teased for WrestleMania next year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not gonna be around tonight. Going to watch the GIANTS/Eagles game at a friends' house. Gonna miss HBK but I'm DVRing this show. HBK and Rollins better have a segment together. See ya'll later.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

For some reason I'm actually going to watch this shit tonight, for the 2nd week running. Hopefully this time I can at least make it into the 3rd hour.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

I really _need_ a confrontation between Shawn Michaels and Seth Rollins tonight. It will bring it all full circle.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry, but this headache is killing me, I don't think I'll watch RAW tonight, maybe my body is telling me to avoid the show? :draper2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> a Raw featuring HBK, Flair, Taker, Masked Kane, Big Show, Lesnar, and Austin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*Right with you brotha!!*_


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I hope the first 20 minutes are good because the Giants/Eagles game is getting turned on as soon as it starts.


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

WWE is making me ageist. 

Fucking hate all these relics they insist on shining the attention on because the head writer of their weekly international television show in 2015 is a man in his 70s who openly doesn't understand the current generation.

Fuck the old boys club.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Austin is there FOR THE PODCAST. He has said himself he was never schedule to be on the main show and yes Austin does still watch the product and he does criticize what he doesn't like but he has never stopped watching.


They did advertise him for Raw last week though. Wouldn't surprise me if they lied.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Tonight on Commercialmania, we've some sort of wrestling filler.

Let's get ready to .....buy thingsssss!!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

An actual scale of fuckery from 1 to 10...hmm..

1. Outback Jack could star with this shit
2. John Cena buries yet another up and coming star
3. Big Slow/Korne match could happen
4. 3 hours of Divas bitching at each other
5. Stephanie takes the testicles of 4 random wrestlers
6. Dean Ambrose is written completely out of the show
7. Great Khali does his statue impersonation
8. Fandango vs Adam Rose as main event
9. Pointless tag matches abound
10. People change the channel to watch C-Span coverage of Senate Debates on soybean subsidies on the grounds that it's far more entertaining.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

I will be working from home tonight on my laptop while cheering on my beloved Royals. I'll find on Youtube tomorrow or later this week I guess haha.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

DENSPARK said:


> For some reason I'm actually going to watch this shit tonight, for the 2nd week running. Hopefully this time I can at least make it into the 3rd hour.


Tbh there's more of of Dundee winning the Scottish Cup this season than Raw ever being good again.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

thedeparted_94 said:


> They did advertise him for Raw last week though. Wouldn't surprise me if they lied.


or someone just made a mistake


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Forget trying to get through the whole show, I'm just trying to get through hour 2 this week.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Tempest said:


> Sorry, but this headache is killing me, I don't think I'll watch RAW tonight, maybe my body is telling me to avoid the show? :draper2


That's probably a good thing. One's brain can only handle so much fuckery before it turns on his host and tries to shut down the rest of your body just for spite. 

Perhaps we can get a class action lawsuit together against WWE Raw for First Degree Brainslaughter?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I've been hearing that Stone cold, Lesnar and Taker are all in tonight. This better be a dam good Raw


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> That's probably a good thing. One's brain can only handle so much fuckery before it turns on his host and tries to shut down the rest of your body just for spite.
> 
> Perhaps we can get a class action lawsuit together against WWE Raw for First Degree Brainslaughter?


Count me in, I have 20 years of pain to get compensated for! :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yup, picking up New Day's new shirt.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I just wanna hear that Austin pop.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I should watch the game and try to catch the SW ep 7 trailer. but meh


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Austin opening Raw tonight apparently.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I just wanna hear that Austin pop.


"Look, it's Roman Reigns coming out with Stone Cold! And just listen to the fans go crazy for Roman, Maggle!"


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Anybody know who is starting the show tonight?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Where is RAW tonight?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I'm honestly more interested in what they're gonna do to Rusev than the legends showing up.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Rumor has it, tonight is the night


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> Count me in, I have 20 years of pain to get compensated for! :lol


Heh, I've been watching wrestling since the Fabulous Freebirds were only Gordy and Hayes and were rookies in Mid South Wrestling.

And I've never seen wrestling as bad as Raw has been the past 5 + years. I'll probably be turning the channel around the mid point in order to save my sanity.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Only a few more minutes now.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

I seen speculation of 6 man tag tonite on wrestlinginc.Com
Dudleys and cena vs new day again smhhhh.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> "Look, it's Roman Reigns coming out with Stone Cold! And just listen to the fans go crazy for Roman, Maggle!"


:lol :jbl


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I've been hearing that Stone cold, Lesnar and Taker are all in tonight. This better be a dam good Raw


If I were any of those 3, I'd avoid this turd sammich of a show like the plague.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Not fucking sure why I am doing this to myself... but here we go.

About time for RAW








*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Where is RAW tonight?


I think it's in Dallas.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Would it be too much to ask to have JR come back and be on commentary? I miss him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY begin


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Watching after about 6-7 weeks tonight.
Beyond stoked for the podcast post-Raw!

Missed y'all! <3
Let's hope its a good one tonight.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Austin!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Austin getting a bigger pop than anyone on the roster:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: AUSTIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

STONE COLD! STONE COLD! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Stone Cold! Stone Cold! Stone Cold!!!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Im marking the fuck out!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Shit, haven't seen him in a while. He appears to be in better shape than when he left.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great great great way to start off RAW. :mark:


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

I hate Austin but I'm :mark: DAT POP DAT THEME :mark:


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Now this THIS is a fucking opening of RAW!


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

MARKMARKMARKMARKMARK


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Can't be any worse than last week!

Austin :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fucking austin bitches! lol, i;m a wee bit surprised tbh.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well they're blowing their load early.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did anyone else's screen cut out when Austin threw up the middle fingers?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

GOAT


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So I thought you weren't going to be on Raw Stone Cold?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

We're not worthy we're not worthy


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*HOLY FUCK IT'S AUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dead2*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok I just got chills.

And now I'm misty eyed.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Biggest Piece of Trailer Park Trash Walking God's Green Earth!!!!!!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Already the best RAW of the last year :austin


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:mark: marking out OMG OMG OMG OMG GOAT in the ring right now


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I like stone colds shoes


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Austin with that Daniel Bryan pop!!!!

:yes


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

STONE COLD!
STONE COLD!
STONE COLD!

:jr


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

love how WWE refuses to show Austin stick the middle finger up


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Fuck you Cole with your hashtags


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

"The man Vince McMahon calls the biggest draw in sports entertainment history."

Bam.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

HELLYEAH!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Remember when shows started like this every week?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ah, that entrance music. 

Take me back to 1998 :cry


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

History lesson. But I love it 
EDIT: Austin mentioning his good buddy the rock :mark: :done


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Hate on

His pop didnt last as long as bryans


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Austin's entrance alone makes this Raw better than any Raw in months automatically


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

No old guys/part timers they said :maury


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

The G.O.A.T has arrived!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Aw Hell Yeah!!*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fuck what a fucking pop fucking fuck 

The GOAT is back :jr :jr :jr STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The game is out this week?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Austin 3:16!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I've been hearing that Stone cold, Lesnar and Taker are all in tonight. This better be a dam good Raw


Surely they can't mess this up can they?
CAN THEY?


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

AUSTIN AND TAKER :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"What?" chants for Stone Cold...

:lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here comes Taker!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Austin introducing Taker? Wow.........


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so this is the Takers last match


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Undertaker and Austin and same ring, now I'm marking the fuck out


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hell Yeah!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Weird start to this episode.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Welp, all the good stuff happening in the first 30 mins. That's good cause that's when most will leave for the Giants game.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Austin and Undertaker in under 10 minutes! It's like old times. I marked the hell out and I was never even a huge Austin fan!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Good start. Lets keep this going


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Austin and Taker in the same ring together :drose so many memories :mj2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Pay Austin to cut everyone's promos in the ring for them please.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Summerslam 98 flashbacks....


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

See? If RAW opened up every week like this I actually wouldn´t mind RAW opening with a promo, but no... we get that idiot Rollins instead each and every week!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Taker and Austin!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Did my time machine work? If only JR was on commentary for this :mj2


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn wouldve loved New Day or someone to go at it on the mic with SCSA


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Wish Austin could still go. He would be a good champ still.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"No one knows more about HELL than the WWE Universe, Maggle" :jbl


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SCSA and Taker>Authority 20 min promos


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> It takes two fifty year olds to make Raw watchable again apparently :cool2


No it doesnt.

It just takes better booking and writers


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

They are pulling out the big guns first hour.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

YESSSS!

Austin with the big props for Taker!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

It's the man that crucified Stone Cold on numerous occasions.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I'm going to rage like a geek if Taker wins at HIAC.


Brock HAS to win at HIAC. Taker's got one more match max and they can do that as a swan song.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Vince throwing everything at the first hour of the show it looks like, I'm guessing the latter part of this show will be a complete non-event.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

I just fell asleep during that entrance.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Did Taker get new tats on the neck?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cole referencing that Undertaker has been in more Cell matches than anyone...but failed to mention one of the most famous matches of all time against Mankind


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No more Stone Cold.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> Hate that no one stays in character anymore. Austin is not the same Austin anymore. He speaks like he is having a podcast. Can he be the Texas radlesnake for once.


:lmao
Thankfully, he didn't give Hershey the Wonder Dog a shoutout! :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mainboy said:


> No reaction for Taker :ha


Yep crowd is completely quiet, oh wait that's your mute button


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Stone Cold left???? FUCKKKKKKKK THATTTTTTTTTT Let them talk to eachother!!! WTF IS THE FUCKIN POINT IF THEYRES NOT GONNA INTERACT??


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Austin ain't talking no more :frown2:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> "No one knows more about HELL than the WWE Universe, Maggle" :jbl


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I wonder if this episode will draw :hmm @RLStern


I suspect this hour will.

That's about it.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Wanted to see Austin and Taker in the same ring again


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Aww shit he called Lesnar "son"!!! Get em Papa Taker.*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Scenes


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Tuned in 6 minutes late. Saw Undertaker getting into the ring... Glad I didn't miss anything.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Are we getting another brawl? :mark:


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here comes the Beast now!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bork! Fight plz!


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

LESNAR!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark: BROCK!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

VRsick said:


> Taker and Austin!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

This just gets better and better :mark: :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This opening segment :banderas


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The marking out is reaching epic levels


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Part-Timer Mania!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wait what?

Where the fuck is Austin?

Come onnnnnnnnnn, fucking have these two talk dammit!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

The show can only go down from here!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

The dead man the beast and tge Texas rattle snake in under 10 minutes my heart can't take it


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dr.Boo said:


> Tuned in 6 minutes late. Saw Undertaker getting into the ring... Glad I didn't miss anything.


Missed Stone Cold


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Bork pop> taker pop
Why the fuck they have them together but no austin in the ring :crying::crying::crying:
EDIT: I WANTED TO SEE AUSTIN/HEYMAN PROMO!!!
Brock gana get cheered over Taker for sure


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Get this over with, where is Stardust vs Neville?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Monday Night Raw: Blood, Urine, and Vomit Edition

:Brock


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ladies and deadman


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

God can these losers get out of the ring I want to watch Neville pin stardust again


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

For a minute there I thought it'd be Bo Dallas,lol.

Well, at least the first 30 mins are good. But we've had this before people, don't get up too much and then had it all wrecked by the first hour.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I wanted a stunner on Undy.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

The reliance on old hats like Stone, Taker, Rock, (formerly) Hogan, Big Show, Kane, is just despicable.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Vince is getting the good stuff in before the new Star Wars promo airs.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Best in the house!


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

ironcladd1 said:


> It takes two fifty year olds to make Raw watchable again apparently :cool2


That just proves that there are no stars in today´s roster. Prime athletes absolutely but not stars.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Goddamn, Mania feels right now.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I have been watching the recently added Ruthless Agression RAWs on the network this weekend so this is just funny seeing these guys is just great and at the same time weird.*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Now all they need to do is bring out HBK and do a tag team match to close out raw and they'll have a 7 rating easily


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Has Austin disintegrated?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

In almost anything most go back and celebrate classics, just like music, some will always think it's overkill. It can be sometimes but it draws money from past generations.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Show's starting off great. 

Probably down hill once commercials hit. The DEEEEEEEMEN Kane is closing the show out I bet.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brock smirking is the best part of this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they have the undertaker and we dont even get to hear him cut a promo, we have to listen to Heyman who has been cutting this same promo for over a year


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Austin. Come back dammit, just be there, don't say a word.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Rated_RKO_2009 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been hearing that Stone cold, Lesnar and Taker are all in tonight. This better be a dam good Raw
> ...


They can, they WILL!

Believe that


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> It's the man that crucified Stone Cold on numerous occasions.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Super Dragon!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's really annoying me that they won't mention on WWE TV that Brock beat Taker in HIAC in 2002.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Taker's old man body lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's not playing no games.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Keep the hat on :jay


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wish we heard more from Taker. 

We get Heyman every week, anyway, as good as he is.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Brock gonna pussy out I bet


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

:mark:

"Here we go, Maggle!"


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

BROCK GIVES NO FUCKS :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> It's really annoying me that they won't mention on WWE TV that Brock beat Taker in HIAC in 2002.


Its a case of


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Taker calling himself a man. YOURE THE PRINCE OF DARKNESS, YOU KAYFABE HATING JERK.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Fucks up with takers forehead


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

HIAC has nothing to offer me really. I dont wanna see these two again in the ring


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn Paul E. got some pipes on him.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

bullshit


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Heyman is annoying as fuck and his mic work is extremely overrated.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

FUCKKK OFF DONT MAKE HIM BACK OFF U FUCKING IDIOTS!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No Brock you have to squash Big Show a bunch more to look strong first


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That hairline though. 

My childhood is aging in front of me.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Are they at least making sure we know undy is the heel?


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

Screw it seen the best bit of the show and greatest of all time Austin - so now I can go to sleep


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Someone needs to cock punch the idiot chanting ecdub right now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh WWE always fucks up good things.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lesnar's the heel? fpalm


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Honestly the heel/face dynamic of this rivalry changes every time I watch


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Underwhelming. Always underwhelming.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Headliner said:


> It's really annoying me that they won't mention on WWE TV that Brock beat Taker in HIAC in 2002.












*It never happened.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JUST BRING IT...... BITCH


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

-having Demon Kane withdrawals-


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Brock's hair is immaculate :hmm:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Great beginning. Will it turn to shit now?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, that turned into a big nothin'...geez.

Here comes the first commercials...I'm so excited!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Stupid.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Walk Lesnar Walk

What a pussy


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

No US title challenge?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao

Is it just me or is Brock's head looking extra square today?


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Everyone chill...no one is the heel or face


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dudleys vs. New Day for the 20th time... but hey, you should care about their PPV match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And from Brock to..........................another filler six-man.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

And John Cena already? I guess Vince finally surrendered to Monday night football


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

We go from that to a 6 man tag with cena in it yep I'm out


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, that was a hell of a show...

What do you mean there's three hours left?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*What the hell no Open Burial?*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

New Day, the best part of the show.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rematch from 3 weeks ago? fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So wait now Lesbar is heel again and Taker is face?

:ha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Undertaker looks in much better shape


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Here's an idea. Let's not whine until we see something that really sucks.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

And channel change time.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam I just had a mark out orgasm with Austin, Taker, and Brock all in the first 15 min


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Great beginning. Will it turn to shit now?


If Divas, Stardust or Big Slow is in the next match, then yes. It'll suck the energy right out of the crowd and right out of us watching at home.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

KingLobos said:


> Heyman is annoying as fuck and his mic work is extremely overrated.



So so true! He just says the same thing over and over on his promos... Though to be honest that seems to be the pattern for promos nowadays


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Great beginning. Will it turn to shit now?


Simple and short answer for your question.... Yes.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

I swear if the 3rd announcer (don't know his name) adds a New Yorker accent he'll sound just like Tazz


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Just popped in. What'd I miss? Just Taker talking?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aw well, it was jun watching the pops :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Great beginning. Will it turn to shit now?


Shawn Michaels is still to show up, don't give in just yet!


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

That's how you start a Raw.

I hope we haven't seen the last of Taker, Austin and Lesnar.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

No open challenge tonight, I guess. No US title challenger heading into HIAC either.

Great booking.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Alright nothing further to watch here now.. its been real


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Barber: What kinda cut u want
Brock: Fuck me up fam


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Great beginning. Will it turn to shit now?


*6-Man Tag PLAYA

Can't get better than that!*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> JUST BRING IT...... BITCH


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> We go from that to a 6 man tag with cena in it yep I'm out


Don't let the door hit you in the ass.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Awwwwwwwwww DALLAS!!! DON'T YOU DARE BE SOUR!!!!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Shooting all their shots in the first hour!


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Everyone chill...no one is the heel or face


Of course low blows mean your a good guy now yep definitely

Who needs to be able to pick a side to invest in a story? No, not me I enjoy total neautrality the most

Yum yum yum


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Go Lesnar Go Lesnar Go!
Go Lesnar Go Lesnar Go!
Go Lesnar Go Lesnar Go!

Go! Go! Go! Go!

Oh look a 6-man tag. Yay


----------



## Amarru (Jul 3, 2011)

LMAO at this Rock Mark, Lesnar got Booed, and Taker got Cheered, another owned Stupid Rock Mark.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn Jays already down a run :CITO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Barber: What kinda cut u want
> Brock: Fuck me up fam


:lmao

BRUH.:done


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Isn't Flair supposed to show up at some point too?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Get this over with, where is Stardust vs Neville?


:booklel


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Really though, it was great watching Austin walk in with the pop and hit the corners, but come on, why not an interaction with these two?


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

I have a feeling the Austin appearance wasn't planned and this was just a last minute 'eh what can we have Austin do' kinda thing! 

I mean they barely promoted him being on the show!


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Badbadrobot said:


> Of course low blows mean your a good guy now yep definitely
> 
> Who needs to be able to pick a side to invest in a story? No, not me I enjoy total neautrality the most
> 
> Yum yum yum


Taker is just a guy who does what it takes to win at this point .


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Man it felt oh so good to see and hear austin in a wwe ring again.
And good segment between brock/taker. I hope they get into a brawl later-on.


Really good start wwe. Dont fuck this up. But look whom im talking to.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Amarru said:


> LMAO at this Rock Mark, Lesnar got Booed, and Taker got Cheered, another owned Stupid Rock Mark.


You talking to me jabroni?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

They are stacking the first hour, wonder what's there to watch or talk about after 9pm.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Remember when shows started like this every week?


Yes. You don't know what you have until it's gone.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"John Cena sucks" chants...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena is just awful


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Come back Austin! We need to to give Cena a beating!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> No US title challenge?


I hope not. One Cena segment is already too many.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

So I'm hoping Ziggler interferes (or someone else, but Ziggler makes the most sense) in this six man tag, leading to a match later. Because Cena not defending it is odd, especially since he doesn't really have an opponent for HIAC yet, and it should be Ziggler.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Worse...it's John "let's ruin wrestling forever" Cena. 

Someone buy me one of his shirts...I need something to blow my nose on.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*DONT YOU DARE BE SOUR
6 
Man Tag! :clap
6 
Man Tag! :clap*


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Are they cargo shorts John?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Muuuuuuuute!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The fact that Austin and Taker didn't interact is the stupidest fuckin shit ive ever seen. Fuck this company


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

reilly said:


> I have a feeling the Austin appearance wasn't planned and this was just a last minute 'eh what can we have Austin do' kinda thing!
> 
> I mean they barely promoted him being on the show!


Yeh probably something "hey steve you're in the building, go introduce Taker"
Also can cena fuck off already :MAD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Headliner said:


> :lmao
> 
> BRUH.:done












:westbrook5


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't give a shit about this. I want Stardust vs Neville.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn, now Cena and New Day they are really getting everything in before MNF starts :ha


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lesnar and Undertaker are done for the night, and a boring, tension free tag team match is about to start

"Here comes the pain"


----------



## Laser Rey (Jul 11, 2014)

Cena with his standard Bible Belt pop.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I see that sign in the crowd that says Network and Chill.:lol


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Taker is just a guy who does what it takes to win at this point .


Can they at least make that clear? I mean it's not like they've ever really explained any of the motivation for this, save he didn't like Paul mentioning the biggest victory in his clients career too much.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

This screams of desperation. Where is The Rock and Sting?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wasn't Cena supposed to take some time off??


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

What A Maneuver said:


> Just popped in. What'd I miss? Just Taker talking?


Dude I hate to say it but you basically missed the show.. Austin, Taker and Lesnar already showed up, now the show will be on autopilot mode

Oh and here comes Cena

Ah it's a six man match, nice one WWE

DUDLEYZ!!


----------



## Amarru (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah buddy, Stupidy of Rock marks is just..amazing.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The first 30 minutes of this show is like stepping in gold with your left foot and stepping in shit with your right.

New Day excluded, of course. They're still awesome.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Yes. You don't know what you have until it's gone.


Indeed.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cena has to lose at HIAC before he disappears for 2 months. Who beats him?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena just jumped out his skin bruh :lol :lol :lol


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

R.I.P Titantron tile.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Keep it tight


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Tron decides to shit out on the night Rollins puts over the tech crew ):


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Based on his booking my grandma could take out Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

New Day :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Us open challenge on PPV :hmm:

Any guesses folk?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I say this every time, but i'll say it again... Just put all the damn titles on the New Day.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Wrestling Dave said:


> This screams of desperation. Where is The Rock and Sting?


Cena was the last star wwe truly pushed, they don't want stars who have a say they want yes brand people... And yet they need stars to pull ratings....maybe vince will get that. I doubt it though.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

The fact Big E added a voice crack to the intro is just amazing :ha


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> :westbrook5


:done:done:done:done


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What happened to the trombone?!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lillian Garcia pushing 50 and still looking damn fine in that pink dress.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Going from Taker, Austin and Lesnar to Cena, Dudleys and New Day is like going from a 5 star hotel to living on the streets.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Xavier's trombone :mj2 RIP


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

New Day gonna fuck around and get lynched in Texas. They don't play that shit in the Souf:mj4


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Amarru said:


> Yeah buddy, Stupidy of Rock marks is just..amazing.


Yow' Momma..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tragic if the Dudleys win the belts on Sunday


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Heh, I've been watching wrestling since the Fabulous Freebirds were only Gordy and Hayes and were rookies in Mid South Wrestling.
> 
> And I've never seen wrestling as bad as Raw has been the past 5 + years. I'll probably be turning the channel around the mid point in order to save my sanity.


I watched before Raw was thing as well, I mean really, if you want to look at it, just like the last maybe 5 years are painful enough to get financial compensation for. :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Magic, it's true.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is exactly how Vince sees every black person ever.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The opening was Exciting as Fuck. Felt like Mania season. Didn't like Brock backing down though.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Dat Cowboys burial... :lol

Dat Reigns burial... :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

EVERYTHING IS BOOTY IN TEXAS!!! :evans


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

New Day is best ponies


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DEZ BRYANT'S FOOT..... IS BOOTY


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:dance :dance :dance

Why are these guys so fucking good?


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

The.Great......One said:


> Yeh probably something "hey steve you're in the building, go introduce Taker"
> Also can cena fuck off already :MAD


Raw can't get any better for me - unless Austin comes back or Kane returns in his original costume so I'm going to sleep and will catch up on the rest tomorrow.

P.s yeah cena put me to sleep - take note wwe!:grin2::grin2:>


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Gotta love New Day


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Here come the main men, booooooty!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Unicorns! :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kofi said ASS :Oooh


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

UNICORNS! :mark:


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

Jim Ross said:


> Lesnar's the heel? fpalm


Meh, just The Beast(tm) playing mind games. Besides, if he's winning this feud, It's only fair to allow Taker his bad ass moment before Lesnar takes the tie-breaker & wins the feud.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Xavier's trombone :mj2 RIP


Banished to the category of "Unintentionally Over Things" like Zach Ryder and Bad News Barrett


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

So are new day powerful heels tonight, or a joke act for the white people to laugh at?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

New Day: Positivity is Magic


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

reilly said:


> Raw can't get any better for me - unless Austin comes back or Kane returns in his original costume so I'm going to sleep and will catch up on the rest tomorrow.
> 
> P.s yeah cena put me to sleep - take note wwe!:grin2::grin2:>


i doubt it'll be worth it :ti


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is Cena trying to learn moves on the apron?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So it dosen't look like we'll be seeing Cena take a 3D through a table in the foreseeable future


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

"Ass" :shocked:


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

I wonder how this is going to go.

*cough* Cena wins lol *cough*


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Bork fans crying yet again their guy is not ripping everyone apart...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:romo's Clavical is BOOTY


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What's with the Unicorn crap


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Badbadrobot said:


> So are new day powerful heels tonight, or a joke act for the white people to laugh at?


What week is it?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Is Bubba still married to Brooke Hogan?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Kofi said ASS :Oooh


:lmao


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Commercial during the match :ti 
Do I hear 1 million?!?


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The mouth of the south? :lmao Crisley


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Jim Ross said:


> Lesnar's the heel? fpalm


Only 'cos it's in Texas. I think the roles are interchangeable in this feud depending on which city they are in. It'll be split 50/50 at HIAC.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Two ad breaks already :no:


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

So what exactly is the main event????
Also "facepalm" at the idiots fb talking shit about bork :/


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> What's with the Unicorn crap


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*NEW DAY ROCKS! 
NEW DAY ROCKS!​*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The.Great......One said:


> So what exactly is the main event????


Rollins losing clean to Kane.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Everyone hear that? That is the sound of a million people changing the channel to the NFL & MLB


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mouth of the South Crisley? WTF


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tonight's main event is Seth Rollins running thru the crowd from Demon Kane.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

And down goes RAW.

:vince$


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Not watching RAW tonight.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

The.Great......One said:


> So what exactly is the main event????


I'm 78% sure Kane is going to be involved.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

The.Great......One said:


> So what exactly is the main event????


Rollins vs. Kane :vince5


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The.Great......One said:


> So what exactly is the main event????
> Also "facepalm" at the idiots fb talking shit about bork :/


Probably some garbage involving 'The Demon'.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

So Austin did show up? Guess I'll catch it on YT. 
I'd be more annoyed if he came out Disturbed's theme and I missed it.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

funnyfaces1 said:


> The mouth of the south? :lmao Crisley


Comparing that priss and giving the same title as the great jimmy hart is
a direct insult. And new day killing it again.

And cena stop trying to mock the dudleys you prin!!!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> What's with the Unicorn crap


newshirt?


----------



## Amarru (Jul 3, 2011)

It Will be 60/40 or 70/30 for Taker in California at Hiac, Cali LOVE baby!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Undertaker, Brock, Austin, New Day all done in the first 45 minutes. No open challenge. Fuck it, I'm out after this match ends. There is nothing to left for the show but distraction finishes, Authority bullshit and Crying Papa Ric


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I'm so happy they are pushing New Day to the moon. They deserve it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> So Austin did show up? Guess I'll catch it on YT.
> I'd be more annoyed if he came out Disturbed's theme and I missed it.


Yep... Disturbed theme, red knee braces, lots of beer. He even slapped Debra!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope the Main Event is Stardust vs Neville


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mikecala98 said:


> Tonight's main event is Seth Rollins running thru the crowd from Demon Kane.


Sounds about right.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did Big E just wave a fart in Cena's face?

Give this guy the wwe title.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

FlemmingLemming said:


> The.Great......One said:
> 
> 
> > So what exactly is the main event????
> ...


Which Kane though?

Demon Kane, Corporate Kane, Concessions Kane, Fake Diesel Kane, or Evil Dentist Kane?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Dat boogie woogie side slam...

Like I said... ALL THE DAMN BELTS!


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

If anyone is just tuning in now, Austin came out and had a live sex celebration with debra to a shower of boos.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

We're two weeks away from Big E just humping his opponent.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Rollins vs. Kane :vince5


nah...this time it'll be Kane vs Rollins...sigh.
And Rollins will get pinned clean again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hustle, Loyalty, BOOTY :cena


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Which Kane though?
> 
> Demon Kane, Corporate Kane, Concessions Kane, Fake Diesel Kane, or Evil Dentist Kane?


None of the above


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Beautiful over head belly to belly!!! :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

A-C-P said:


> Which Kane though?
> 
> Demon Kane, Corporate Kane, Concessions Kane, Fake Diesel Kane, or Evil Dentist Kane?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Is it just me or has Xavier improved a ton on selling?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Kofi took one hell of a bump.

WOODS! NEW DAY WINS!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > Which Kane though?
> ...


:clap :ha :clap

NEW DAY WINS :dance


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That actually was a decent match.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Big E doing the booty while sidewalking Cena was the best thing ever. And they Won


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Wicked clothesline by D-Von to Kofi


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FFS looks like new day are losing the titles to the dudleys


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

D-Von always takes the pin...:no:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Woah now! They're going heel on New Day!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Really though, Big E is strong as fuck.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

So do the dudleys take a loss every single week now? They've become the dolf ziggler of tag teams. smh


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

XAVIER SCORED THE PIN!!!

brb victory dancing twerkin' even harder than usual :dance :clap :dance :clap

Fucking John Boy being a spoiled sport. :rivers


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Cena acting like a major heel right now


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It'll be "Sugah Cane", he comes to the ring in a pimp suit along with the Godfather.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"John Cena's turning heel, Maggle!"

Cena's character is such a douchebag.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't want to be negative but goddamn it Raw is horrible


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Even in Defeat Cena needs to be elevated


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Somebody save him :mj2


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

JBL: "always something new from Cena"

Fucking embarrassment. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man this takes me back to the days of getting 3-D'd in school hallways in between classes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'Get the Tables' More Over than :cena4's career.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena getting to leech off of the Dudleys


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Xavier died for our sins


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

donne said:


> I don't want to be negative but goddamn it Raw is horrible


The sad thing is that its like this every week.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Whey, there was nee need to be a massive cunt like that was there Cena?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The show was going so well... until that post-match beatdown.

Fuck you, Raw. Eagles-Giants, here I come.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

That's not PG John!!

Good to see ace a still leeching off the popularity of others


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bubba doesn't take that power bomb on his ass any more. #oldman


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I want a gif of that zoom in on Bubba's face.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Him died to death*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Randy Orton going awol, what is new


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

ORTON IS DED


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

''Randy Orton's not here tonight on Raw''

:fuckyeah


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

FINLEY :mark:


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Malenko!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well if the Wyatts kidnapped Orton, you know he squealed like a pig.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck Ambrose. Finlay and Malenko :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Orton is injured? Does anyone care? Tune in tomorrow to find out that......no, nobody cares.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Randy Orton found his Coke and missed the Mexico tour and is not on Raw tonight either


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This storyline :ha

Did Orton no show?

Ambrose and Bryan? :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Malenko and Finlay?

That's a tag team.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> The sad thing is that its like this every week.


No, the sad thing is that people here are still watching it


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

BUBBAS FACIAL EXPRESSIONS 

FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dean Malenko, Fit Finlay and Teddy Long's long lost son on the same screen at the same time, :haha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Orton written out again? :lel

Finlay & Malenko sighting :mark:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

So RKOCAINE is injured, so now Rowan will come back and Dean will be stupid and trust him only for Erik to turn on him. FUCKING 2015 WWE


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dean Malenko, The Man of a Thousand Grey Hairs


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Him died to death*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*So Rowan is gonna replace RKO. YAWN.*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

virus21 said:


> No, the sad thing is that people here are still watching it


Read my thread about that...We're all masochists. let's face it. Why abuse ourselves every week? 

How can they sink lower? Next match will probably be Big Slow or Divas.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

More Eva Longoria and Sarah Hyland. Less of everyone else in that Dominos commercial.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Plz let Bryan take Orton's place. Please not an underwhelming Erick Rowan :jose


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

donne said:


> So RKOCAINE is injured, so now Rowan will come back and Dean will be stupid and trust him only for Erik to turn on him. FUCKING 2015 WWE


Totally beat me to it

So :ha and :deanfpalm at the same time


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

rip randi ortan he wuz a gud men :mj2


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why couldn't Reigns just team with Ambrose and pull double duty?

I thought they were brothers :no:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah, because Rowan was on such a great track record before injury. I mean, he had a perfect record! He hadn't won a single match.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

So is the rock gana be at SVS? Why would he join team shield considering what they did to him in early 2013. Where's the logic?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> rip randi ortan he wuz a gud men :mj2


:batista3


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They storyline pulled Orton from that match ... Rowan is the new partner, Rowan screws Ambrose at HIAC. it's a storyline that leads to survivor series a lot better than if Orton and Ambrose had a falling out lol.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

nice kill la kill cosplay


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

SHINEDOWN WTF is it 2004?


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Renee is currently SOAKING WET :wink2:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

all in all... said:


>


Dear god, who is that train wreck? Is she an ad for Sherman Williams paint?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Cena getting to leech off of the Dudleys


 Dudleys' character fits in for him to tag in as long as Cena doesn't go overboard with his goof


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

DENSPARK said:


> Plz let Bryan take Orton's place. Please not an underwhelming Erick Rowan :jose


Please WWE :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

If it's Rowan than fuck me, how stupid :HA


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*CRAP!*


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Diva's tag match.

How original.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hear that? another 250,000 people changed to MNF or the ALCS

:vince7


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Renee feeling dem thunderstorms down south when Ambrose gets all badass :wink2:


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I would imagine Rowan joining Wyatts, not going against them. 

No reason for Bryan to appear tonight


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Read my thread about that...We're all masochists. let's face it. Why abuse ourselves every week?
> 
> How can they sink lower? Next match will probably be Big Slow or Divas.


Nice call .


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Time for the "WE WANT SASHA!" segment of the week :frankielol*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Erick Fucking Rowan is returning tonight man. Ratings ae gonna blow up


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

You hear that? That's the sound of ratings dropping by the minute. :vince$


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Put your arm down Brie! I like you but come on. But Sasha Banks is in a match!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BACK TO FOOTBALL


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

And....I'm out. 

Team Boreya vs Team Buttcracks and D-cups. Screw this

Going to go warm up steak. be back after this travesty.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Tamina looks and dresses like a lunch lady


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Beyonce and Kelly and the other girl....


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:ambroseWhy are you standing in a puddle Renee?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ambrose with a never say die attitude toward his hairline


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I see ratchet ass chicks like Naomi and Sasha on the daily basis. :mj4


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That sound you hear is millions of TV changing the channel to ESPN


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Christ! Naomi´s theme really is sound pollution! It should be banished!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The.Great......One said:


> Renee is currently SOAKING WET :wink2:


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Sasha Banks has a grammy worthy theme song and they insist on using this fucking awful song instead


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hearing the Bellas music takes a lot out of me. Like a helpless / this sucks feeling.


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

I got my hopes up there when Nikki took that rise above cancer shirt off. :lol


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Yay Sasha


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

tamina makes a lot of weird faces, most of them aren't relevant towards what's going on.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Please don't let Brie near a mic this week.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bellas evolution?

Must be like real evolution, in which it takes 3 million years to make any progress.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

They deny us Sasha's theme and give us Naomi's instead.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Brie screaming at ringside :trips7


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Also you Smarks owe us an apology. Only Sasha banks from the NXT woman is impressive at all. Te other two are completely forgetable


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

made history because of jinder mahal


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Damn Cole annoys me. There's no need to explain everything like people are morons.

"she says she's going to put out the flair...as in Charlotte". There was no need to to add that on at the end. Just sounds so condescending.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

COME ON NIKKI!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

5 minutes of COME ON Foxy and COME ON Nikki upcoming :curry2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I wanna play leapfrog with Naomi too!*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Inb4 Brie's shrill, ear-splitting, nails on chalkboard voice saying "Let's go Sasha."


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

BELLAS!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> tamina makes a lot of weird faces, most of them aren't relevant towards what's going on.


She's trying to figure why a man is involved in the divas revolution.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The G.O.A.T said:


> More Eva Longoria and Sarah Hyland. Less of everyone else in that Dominos commercial.


Ehh get of Hyland too. Longoria we can keep


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

COME
ON
NIKKI
REPEAT


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Sasha Banks :mark:

In a Tag Match


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha tagged out for THREE SECONDS and the front row started chanting "WE WANT SASHA!" :lel*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DENSPARK said:


> Brie screaming at ringside :trips7


*COME ON NIKKI!!!!!!*

The only thing worse is her theme music.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> Damn Cole annoys me. There's no need to explain everything like people are morons.
> 
> "she says she's going to put out the flair...as in Charlotte". There was no need to to add that on at the end. Just sounds so condescending.


"But our fans are really stupid, Maggle!"


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

XDarkholmeX said:


> They deny us Sasha's theme and give us Naomi's instead.


But it's uh-may-ay-ay-azing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BLUE JAYS up 2-1 :EDWIN4


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Goddess


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

gaz0301 said:


> Damn Cole annoys me. There's no need to explain everything like people are morons.
> 
> "she says she's going to put out the flair...as in Charlotte". There was no need to to add that on at the end. Just sounds so condescending.


I had no clue Charlotte was Ric Flair's daughter. She should acknowledge that more often.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Sasha banks lookin delicious tonight. The way she licked her lips..DAYUM!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

In other news, the NY Giants are winning!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Also aren't all these girls heels?


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Trifektah said:


> Goddess


Ain't gonna lie, this chick looks like a done - up C level stripper.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nikki with dem weak ass strikes. :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Queen Nikki fixing to take back the title this Sunday.

Also Naomi is awesome too. Kiss her lights haters.*


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

antdvda said:


> Ain't gonna lie, this chick looks like a done - up C level stripper.


And she's better than anything you'll ever get :wink2:


----------



## ThatOneDude (Sep 23, 2015)

Wow botch.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

antdvda said:


> Ain't gonna lie, this chick looks like a done - up C level stripper.


Does that mean she'll go down on you for tips?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sasha has to work so slow with Nikki :mj2


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Let's Go Nikki!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

nice counter by Naomi from corner ontofox, some of this match is not flowing smoothly, but it's cool for atag match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Simpsons episode is who shot MR. Burns...and is this divas shit still going? Fuck a duck.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Does that mean she'll go down on you for tips?


Generally strippers do that but C-level means she'll actually try to pretend you're good.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That finish was retarded.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Nikki Bella with a pop lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So we finally get Sasha in a tv match and most of the time she was in the ring it was during an ad.

FU WWE


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Yay! it's over!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I hive her credit, nikkis forearm is vicious looking


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Nikki's finisher looks 10x more deadly than Cena's lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Nikki has the title - constantly wins

Nikki loses the title - STILL constantly wins

Some John Cena level booking there.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bella wins when champ.

Bella wins when not champ.

Only wrestler to do so besides Cena. Wonder why?

:cena4


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

That felt a bit of a clusterfuck.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Fuck it, I'm finished.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sashes gets 30 seconds of ring time and The Bellas get another win.

Divas Revolution :ha


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> Nikki has the title - constantly wins
> 
> Nikki loses the title - STILL constantly wins
> 
> Some John Cena level booking there.


Dating the Champ has its perks


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Generally strippers do that but C-level means she'll actually try to pretend you're good.


Hey, as long as I get what I paid for.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Did Brock and Tamina go to the same barber shop? Cuz both look terrible.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rack Attack City BITCH*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Is she Brock Bella now?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Nikki Bella could out on a great match, but it will always be awful with Brie shouting "c'mon Nikki" in that awful voice.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Naomi eats a pin again :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki with the well deserve win.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Makes me sick that they're still pushing the Bellas.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

all in all... said:


>


What's the chance of us seeing a shooting star press at HIAC :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cooperate Kane suspended :lol


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

The boiiii Shawn M :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HBK on Raw tonight b/c Reasons :cole


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

HBK coming up :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

More grey hair in the ring tonight than a retirement home..(rimshot)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

thedeparted_94 said:


> What's the chance of us seeing a shooting star press at HIAC :mark:


He'll hit the roof of the cell and fuck himself up again.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Come on Trips shed the suit and be goofy with Shawn!!! Please!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And this is why the WWE is so terrible.

They have a PPV and instead of showcasing the wrestlers on the show they are putting on non active wresters like Austin and HBK. 

WWE will never learn.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bella wins when champ.
> 
> Bella wins when not champ.
> 
> ...


Dude you are OBSESSED with John Cena lol


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Sashes gets 30 seconds of ring time and The Bellas get another win.
> 
> Divas Revolution :ha


Bella fightin for Belt soon, she has to look strong. Weird thing is that I barely noticed Charlotte as the champ. Nikki, Sasha, and Paige are whom I hear about the most.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Corporate Kane. Corporate. CORPORATE. *CORPORATE.* 

Demon Kane is on RAW then.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Weird divas match. A combo of great and awful. Focused and sloppy at the same time.

GREAT-Sasha Banks.

AWFUL- Naomi/tamina!!!! [A.k.a dead weight].


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BLUE JAYS up 3-1 :EDWIN5


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Pardon me, I'm going to go buy 10 cartons of smokes and post all about it on Truth.com


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Dx reunited? So is it still the authority too? Am I meant to cheer triple h? I'm tots confused.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> Makes me sick that they're still pushing the Bellas.


That wont change til total bitches gets cancelled


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Ehh get of Hyland too. Longoria we can keep


That'll work too.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Shawn & Trips talking like the old chums they are. Probably talking of who they're gonna :buried tonight just like old times


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A DX reunion for the 800th time.
Kill this shit with fire and let me just have good memories with that group when they (and I ) were 17 years younger.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

thedeparted_94 said:


> What's the chance of us seeing a shooting star press at HIAC :mark:


I don't think he's ever even tried one since the Wrestlemania 19 botch.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

So, like, when is Stardust vs. Neville coming up?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HBK next :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I so want Rollins to piss off HBK, would be awesome lol and would certainly set in motion that promised Authority breakup and HHH vs Rollins.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> And this is why the WWE is so terrible.
> 
> They have a PPV and instead of showcasing the wrestlers on the show they are putting on non active wresters like Austin and HBK.
> 
> WWE will never learn.


To be fair the guy fighting for the title is Kane so you have to smoke and mirrors that up however you can. Golden oldies, cash giveaways, free blowjobs, whatever you have to do to get people to watch Kane in a semi-main event match.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

So what was up with the random Malenko and Finlay appearance? They a part of "senior citizen themed Raw" too?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Shawn & Trips talking like the old chums they are. Probably talking of who they're gonna :buried tonight just like old times


Tyler Breeze to get squashed in his debut for the Cena challenge


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Dude you are OBSESSED with John Cena lol


Bestest Rassler of all timezones bro.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

_*Bow to the mastisssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss BREAK IT DOWN*_


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Living in Australia I just switched the channel to Baseball. I have no idea what's going but its better then Raw


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> Pardon me, I'm going to go buy 10 cartons of smokes and post all about it on Truth.com


They wouldn't know truth if it fell on their face and started to wiggle...

Seriously, "100 million die each year from smoking"...Yeah, everyone on earth is dead according to their "figures" and everyone you meet is just a product of a deranged imagination.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

will bork and taker be on again?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DX is the most overrated wrestling faction of ALL-TIME. Garbage comedy.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bestest Rassler of all timezones bro.


I like him too but you bring him up like every ten minutes man. Don't worry he'll be back Sunday dude


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Corporate Kane. Corporate. CORPORATE. *CORPORATE.*
> 
> Demon Kane is on RAW then.


Appearance of Consessions Kane tonight confirmed :Rollins2

Obligatory FAK the Susan G Komen Foundation


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's the Heart Attack Grandpa.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

A love that 'Fight Song' song.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:jbl H-B-Shizzle, Maggle!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HBK really need to stop with those boots. STOP IT.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

No pop for HBK


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This shows something else wwe lacks.

Good themes. There's like four noticeable ones I can think of, the rest are just lax nowadays.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Damn took his sandwich though


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

HBK entrance music jigs. I would never admit that in public.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HBK comes out in hunting gear and yet still has Sexy Boy as his theme. :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

OH HELL NO!

Give us a proper legend like Big Dick Johnson.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Eating shit out in the crowd :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Does Shawn Michaels only own one set of clothes?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

HBK!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HBK :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Eh, Byron...All-Stars can actually still go. This is like poker night at the old folks home.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Came here just to say lol at Shawn eating from the crowd.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Not a huge pop for Shawn. Should not have showed him backstage moments ago


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> I so want Rollins to piss off HBK, would be awesome lol and would certainly set in motion that promised Authority breakup and HHH vs Rollins.


Would be nice...so probably won't happen


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

wow, most of the crowd doesn't give 2 shits. Well, it's not like he lives in Texas....wait a minute....


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I hate when people say "piece of pizza." It's a slice!

Still love HBK. :mj2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HBK looks like he should be on the back of a pick-up spitting Skoal talking about killing deer than be in this ring right now.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Jesus Christ Vince you just had HBK job to a slice of pizza 

Buried


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Crowd gives no fucks about the showstopper


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> HBK really need to stop with those boots. STOP IT.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

He's certainly not looking like a kid these days


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Never thought I would see the day that HBK would look more like a ******* than Stone Cold.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Stealing and eating food from kids. I am surprised a wrestler does not have that as a gimmick in WWE.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HBK gonna get BORKED again? :Brock


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

hbk? who's next, Bret Hart? smh


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Shawn Michaels looking like George Carlin nowadays.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is this where HBK comes down and begs the Taker not to get in the cell?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns getting boos lol


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

HBK has to put roman over:serious::frown2::crying::surprise:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Stealing and eating food from kids. I am surprised a wrestler does not have that as a gimmick in WWE.*


Well, there's an idea! :Vince2


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Kane was there too. Kane should start using this as a new catch phrase.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No fucks for Roman.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So, Vince is getting desperate huh?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They obviously alter the crowd noises. It just got noisy and then quiet all of a sudden.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Reigns in a cell? O hell yeah


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh yessssssssssssssss


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

YEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Here comes that jobber music.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

HBK looks like he could be part of the Walking Dead cast looking like that!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So the hard sell for Undertaker vs. Brock is on?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

cheers when HBK said reigns


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

YAY ROLLINS

:mark


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Rollins! This is going to be fun.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Awwh shit son!

HBK AND his Son in a ring together?


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

ROLLINS AND HBK TOGETHER ZDKJHDZOIKDHOZIUHDUOIZD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins and HBK in the same ring :mark:


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

It's been so long since Undetaker vs Shawn Michaels that all the children fans don't even know who Shawn Michaels is :ha

That's what you get for catering towards children for the last 10 years. They don't know who any of these legends are.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

OH MY GOD HBK AND ROLLINS IN THE SAME RING :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jeff Jarrett 2.0 and Shawn Michaels face off. :mark:


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

OMG WHO WOULD OF THOUGHT THE TWO LOWEST DRAWING CHAMPIONS IN WWE HISTORY in the same damn ring :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

IM MARKING OUT BRO!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rollins & HBK :mark:


If only Shawn could still go :mj2


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

HBK legit choking still. Give him water.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Michaels and Rollins on the screen. One more match chants. @ShowStopper just busted a nut.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HBK vs Rollins at WM needs to happen.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

not even HBK in texas get help get Roman over


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

It's so suspect that everyone keeps on emphasizing that this will be the last time that Lesnar and Taker fight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seth, why is your hair dripping wet?


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Please eat a Sweet Chin Music Rollins and fuck off!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It's Rollins. Back to MNF.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice to see good ol HBK is in good shape. Hell, I bet looking at him the guy is in better shape than a quarter of the roster and Id imagine he could go better than at least half minimum. Ricky Steamboat went pretty well at a deeper age from a deeper layoff vs Jericho......


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Monday Night *ROLLINS* :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG! IT'S HAPPENING!!!!! @ShowStopper :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

HOLYYY SHIT ROLIINS/HBK


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I sorta surprised WWE let HBK wear a shirt with gun company on it.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

What the hell can HBK finish Rollins off with? Superkicks don't work anymore!!!!!!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Shawn Michaels and the modern day equivalent!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins vs HBK :Banderas


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> No fucks for Roman.


As usual.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm kind of internally marking out that they're talking right now


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Seth, why is your hair dripping wet?


Then again, why is it ALWAYS dripping wet?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Good question Seth, was thinking the same!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

One more match chants.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

sexy boy











please go...


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Reigns getting booed and not even out there ..lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Seth, why is your hair dripping wet?


It's a long walk down that ramp!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Michaels and Rollins on the screen. One more match chants. @ShowStopper just busted a nut.*


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

The GOAT and the future GOAT :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why the boss cannot be Shane McMahon. :mj2


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh I guess they had a segment that said Seth would be doing something with HBK. Missed it I guess.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

what the hell are you doing out here....


exactly seth, exactly


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seth is probably marking out just doing a promo with HBK.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

He sure didn't forget those instructions in Montreal.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

lovin this so much


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Shawn Michaels Version 2? HA! You couldn´t lace HBK boots you idiot!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL. It has and always been Jeff Jarrett 2.0 :rollins2 



Shawn Michaels II :lmao


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Seth getting buried.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bury the champ :vince$


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I think this is building up for Matt Hardy Version 2.0


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Why the boss cannot be Shane McMahon. :mj2


He didn't want to marry his sister


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HBK said Wrestler 

:Out


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So HBK was also Kurt Angle? I never knew...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This ain't bad but we need The Ascension vs Lucha Dragons.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Greatest wrestler to ever live? :ti love you shawn but :ti


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Seth is so damn mediocre on the mic


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Random question: What's with Rollins and those gloves?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HIT MY MUSIC! :lmao


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Pop for Ryback? LOL.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Yay the world champ jobbing to ryback :ti:ti:ti:ti


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hit my mew-ooo-sic! :rollins


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

look at dem lips an them hips on dat bitch


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They missed every opportunity to have Michaels hit his music on Rollins' chin.*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

"Hit my music." :maisielol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Give no fucks old HBK is still more entertaining than most shows most weeks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Seth's voice :lmao
:rollins


Dreadful ass show.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TD_DDT said:


> Seth getting buried.


and rightfully so, he thinks his MITB cash-in was greater than HBK's entire career? unkout


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Why is he drinking this guys drink? Tough times?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Putting over that young talent


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

That look when you ask for your music to be played but it never does :Rollins2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

HBK leeching off that kid :mj2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins match :yay

But Ryback match :Cry


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Seth is so damn mediocre on the mic


Mediocre? That´s a compliment, he´s just trash!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins is good at stepping up his promo game for important moments.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Would have been perfect his hbk laid some chin music on Rollins


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

''You have a match against... me!'' I literally would've of died if HBK said that.

Great segment. My highlight of the show by far.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

all in all... said:


> look at dem lips an them hips on dat bitch


She looks short af :mark: tall guys like me like em short >


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

How can people say that Seth Rollins is anything less than above average on the mic?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

take off the hat shawn


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BLUE JAYS up 6-2 :EDWIN6


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *They missed every opportunity to have Michaels hit his music on Rollins' chin.*


I kept thinking Shawn was going to make a pun about hitting the _sweet chin_ music, but no dice.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

all in all... said:


> look at dem lips an them hips on dat bitch


Who in the hell is that hottie?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No one has a good promo these days besides the GOAT Rusev.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What was the point of that? Built up nothing for Sunday and put over a retired guy.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Let's all be honest and admit Seth fucking killed there, with Shawn Michaels in the ring with him.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HBK on tv is just so great


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The.Great......One said:


> She looks short af :mark: tall guys like me like em short >


its because they wont get their knees dirty


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

H.B.K Still has dem chops. Man he ways laying some virbal hurting on rollins.Man that had to sting.
Man had some great points. Why be a number 2 when you can be new.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

HBK probably cant hit the sweet chin music anymore especially in those jeans. No way he can get his foot that high


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Seth looks like such a fucking chump and it killed me to hear Shawn no sell him, and the shittiest part about it all is that HBK has a legitimate point.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Heel To Face said:


> HBK probably cant hit the sweet chin music anymore especially in those jeans. No way he can get his foot that high


Good to know you missed last Mania when it happened.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

AMAZING segment. The back and forth was BRILLIANT!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> How can people say that Seth Rollins is anything less than above average on the mic?


I think people are just overexposed. Rollins has been at or near the main event scene since the shield breakup and has pretty much had to cut a long promo every raw for over a year


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Heel To Face said:


> HBK probably cant hit the sweet chin music anymore especially in those jeans. No way he can get his foot that high


 Did you not see Wrestlemania back in March?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Rollins didn't do to bad going toe to toe with HBK in that segment. By the way! Hit My Music Now Damn It!!!!*_
:Cocky


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

wahhhhhhhhhh-back


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That segment kinda made Seth Rollins look even shitter than he already routinely looks via booking. Jeez didn't even lay HBK laying or respond that hard to HBK's points and HBK isnt the active wrestler.....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ryback is so fucking trash man. I can't with this robotic ass dude.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm fine with Rollins winning dirty since he's a heel but he absolutely needs to win this match


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy shit, what was Ted Nugent doing on Raw?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shawn got the Sweet Chin Music name from Vince.................every night. :vince5


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh fuck off, here comes Mr Feed Me More Steroids


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The *BIG* Guy!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can we get to the part where KO comes out as distracts Ryback for Seth to get the pin?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Let's all be honest and admit Seth fucking killed there, with Shawn Michaels in the ring with him.


Totally agree. Ratings killed.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

C'mon. Let Rollins pick up a clean win. Don't ruin it, Raw, you're going well.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Rollins needs a clean win.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea Rybacks over sorry Punk


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Corporate Commissioner HBK laid down the law. 

Ordering WWE Champion Seth Rollins to face Ryback tonight on RAW.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

:lol :lol , is this guy wearing a pink wrestling gear supposed to be a Badass ?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Natecore said:


> Jerichoholic274 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's all be honest and admit Seth fucking killed there, with Shawn Michaels in the ring with him.
> ...


*

You can't kill what's already dead*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> How can people say that Seth Rollins is anything less than above average on the mic?


He's supposed to be an annoying heel and people are idiots and think he's bad on the mic because they get annoyed with him...

He isn't great on the mic, and he has too much mic time, but he's above average for the scripted promo era.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Of course Seth won't win, he's the WWE World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

HBK is lucky that wasn't a black family he stole the pizza from. I would of been like you going to pay for that? Food at arenas is not cheap.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tired of seeing Rybotch/Rollins


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RyBotch


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Ryback not looking like a fruit roll-up tonight.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ryback was ic champ for 4 months?

It felt like 2 years.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Push_Miz said:


> :lol :lol , is this guy wearing a pink wrestling gear supposed to be a Badass ?


Men wearing pink is actually quite masculine. 












> An exhibit at the Museum of Fine Arts in Boston called "Think Pink" delves a little deeper into when things changed. Centuries ago, men wore pink to express their masculinity as it was a derivative of red, the color of fire, strength and passion. The courtiers of King Louis XVI walked around in pink coats embroidered with flowers, something you might envision your grandmother loving. You might wonder where all the blue was, but back then, it was actually seen as far more dainty and delicate than pink, according to the exhibit curator, Michelle Finamore. It wasn’t until after World War II, when men came home to reclaim the workforce, that femininity was designated pink by the home and the hearth.
> So the next time you wear pink and think you might be a little girly, just remember that your carrying on a long legacy of manhood. [NPR]


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryback is in my bottom 5 performers who regularly appear on RAW as far as sports entertaining me. The Bellas and The Big Show are right there with him...but he may be my least favorite.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

well, crowd is dead..Are you happy WWE!! You killed them all!


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Heel To Face said:


> HBK probably cant hit the sweet chin music anymore especially in those jeans. No way he can get his foot that high


 His eyes keep getting wonkier. He'd probably kick the air 10 feet away from Rollins


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Rollins is now *2* - 20 win loss record :mark::mark:


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

The world champ actually won clean? :done


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's sad when the WWE Champ getting a clean pin is shocking.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins won a TV match? :wee-bey


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Seth won clean WTF


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Rollins finally wins clean!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, at least they are sticking to the less finisher spam trend!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

YESSS A CLEAN WIN


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, Rollins ACTUALLY won a match. This dumbass company has booked his run so ass backwards that it's _actually_ a surprise.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yay Seth wins clean!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> well, crowd is dead..Are you happy WWE!! You killed them all!


Send out Kane....


and then give us a surprise with the Undertaker coming out to defend Seth.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow can't believe he actually pulled this off.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!! THE CORRECT GUY WENT OVER!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Rollins clean win, I'm dreaming right, must be a dream.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Seth pinned someone? Did that actually happen or am I having an acid flashback?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Ryback is in my bottom 5 performers who regularly appear on RAW as far as sports entertaining me. The Bellas and The Big Show are right there with him...but he may be my least favorite.


Even more than Sheamus ?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Rollins wins?

Oh no, they've messed with the natural order!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Rollins's first clean win ever. Congratulations, Seth, on a hard fart victory.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*ROLLINS WON CLEAN!!!! THE STREAK....IS OVER :shiiit*


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

If Dean wins that match than the wwe officially jumped the shark


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*PEDIGREE TO RYBACK!!! PEDIGREE TO RYBACK!!! 2 and 15!!! 2 and 15!!! MIRACLE IN TEXAS!!! MIRACLE IN TEXAS!!!!*
:cole


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So wait Orton not here tonight so they are having the PPV match on Raw early b/c reasons?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Rollins won..IM CONFUSED!!!!
Rollins won..IM HAPPY!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Heel To Face said:


> HBK probably cant hit the sweet chin music anymore especially in those jeans. No way he can get his foot that high





bkfestivus said:


> Did you not see Wrestlemania back in March?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at using ZZ in that promo for the BG lol


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

It's sad how surprising it is that the WWE World Heavyweight Champion won on television.

I'm glad he did though.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Men wearing pink is actually quite masculine.


This guy is a 'Please be my friend Mr. Athlete' punk and not what I'd call masculine. Plus his music is trash.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't tell me that sad sack of shit ZZ is going to be apart of Breaking Ground. I swear I just heard his voice in the WWE advert. fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So wait Orton not here tonight so they are having the PPV match on Raw early b/c reasons?


like it matters, it was a pre show match.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Rollins just won a match, you guys. Hug your family and tell them you love them. Hell has frozen over. The end times have begun.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I tell you man if the muppet (Ryback) had beaten Seth I would have fucking cancelled my subscription to the network right there!

WTF are the WWE even doing anyway? They dropped the ball with Austin's appearence, with Shawns, now have this random ass match with the muppet and the champ? Dear god.

Great to see him get that win, it will help build his confidence for when he faces Kane at HiaC this Sunday. Corporate Kane is done for, has been suspended atm.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

hit my music


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Men wearing pink is actually quite masculine.


but it looked weird on Ryback , he looked like a *** and i was really rooting for Seth to kick his ass , and i am surprised by the clean win .


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Seth truly shining and being booked correctly tonight

:fuckyeah :rusevyes


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Anyone else think Ambrose took out Orton? Nah... too good.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> Don't tell me that sad sack of shit ZZ is going to be apart of Breaking Ground. I swear I just heard his voice in the WWE advert. fpalm


Why in the fuck would they hire that guy when they fired Ohno for being a little flabby (fat as fuck now).


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> hit my music


This guy dips, I wouldn't want to eat or drink behind him...just sayin'.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Even more than Sheamus ?


I actually don't mind Sheamus. He's a decent power worker and, unlike Ryback, Sheamus is actually capable of having good matches. I also thought he was sort of funny a few years ago when he'd tell a story about his uncle and such. Also, he has the best theme song in WWE.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> So wait Orton not here tonight so they are having the PPV match on Raw early b/c reasons?


He was kidnapped by Ninjas


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rollins actually winning clean was a pleasant surprise


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Why in the fuck would they hire that guy when they fired Ohno for being a little flabby (fat as fuck now).


To have an "Average Joe" story for their show.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Boo the Cowboys. Green Bay is where its at!


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

I genuinely thought he punched his team-mate in the face for a second xD


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What the hell was there fighting among the Dallas Cowboys. I was slightly not paying attention there.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Duh, is that what happened earlier...duh...glad you told me as I was way confused...duh...glad they cleared that up...


duh


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Why in the fuck would they hire that guy when they fired Ohno for being a little flabby (fat as fuck now).


Apparently because he has personality. :shrug


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:ha this gif is so overrated on here.


----------



## evielittlethang (Aug 30, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!! THE CORRECT GUY WENT OVER!!!


Basically they applied a Pedigree (someone else's finisher, as well) out of nowhere after spending the rest of the match doing what could be more accurately described as 'losing.' Not getting why people were pretty much highly negative about Cena's match with Ziggler last time but fairly positive about this, when that one at least made some more sense and there was some time spent giving a convincing sense that the people involved might be tired out. I mean, logic like this might as well give someone the Diva's Championship, because that isn't held to a high standard and is fairly prone to trashy matches, but it would be nice if it wasn't used in the serious matches, honestly.

e.
v.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Time to drop this RAW music, it's ass.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They actually brought the real life marriage into a story line LOL


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> What the hell was there fighting among the Dallas Cowboys. I was slightly not paying attention there.


It's b/c :romo's Clavical is BOOTY :Oooh


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Will the burial of Rusev continue tonight?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't get why they just didnt ignore the tmz story. Everyone knows this is a show who cares if they get married in real life?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That was easily Summer Rae's best mic work on live tv.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

WWE just drop this angle. Forget about it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

And they recap this....Well, WWE really has ceased to give a fuck, mark the moment...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait Summer, so clearly dressing up as the woman he actually wanted wasn't demeaning, but that was? Alright then.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Burial Of Rusev Week 2.

Just for getting married to the woman WWE tried to split him up with.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I gotta say, WWE can be persistent. It was clear months ago that this storyline was hurting everyone involved and they've kept it going and going.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

When Real Life and Kayfabe collide :ha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Summer actually looked fine as fuck in that refs outfit :banderas


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:cry Rusev went from being one of the more promising talents on the roster....to being punished for getting engaged. Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

oh yay another tag team match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Remember when everyone was marking for Ziggler on here in 2012-2013? DISTANT MEMORIES now dude is a geek.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cesaro gets a bigger reaction than Ziggler.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Am I going crazy or does Ziggler have braids in his hair?????????????????????


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Another 6 man tag Playas


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Funny how this is like the only angle WWE has been consistent with lately, and it's been so, so shitty :lmao


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> WWE just drop this angle. Forget about it.


Too Far Gone. Too Hard-Headed. 

It will continue and we will bury Rusev for marrying a hot woman he has no business with. :vince$


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*This is absolute trash as usual. Not even Austin and HBK could fix it.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Teddy must be making the matches tonight.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They gonna shelf Ziggler's heel turn to put him in another angle with Summer :lol


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Three person Cesaro section. One of the is cesaro

Also Seth Rollins guy you're about to get your Neville/stardust match


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw is 6 mans!!!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

its a damn shame Cesaro will remain in lower midcard hell for his career


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Neville is so boring


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is teddy long booking tonight


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Trunks or tights. Just pick one and stick with it, Dolph.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now THIS is the filler six-man for the evening.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Time to drop this RAW music, it's ass.


Better than the Nickelback crap they were using before.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

DENSPARK said:


> Summer actually looked fine as fuck in that refs outfit :banderas


When she let her hair down the zipper on my jeans popped off.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Neville "The Man Gravity and WWE Creative Forgot" :mj2


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Didn´t we just come back from commercial? Or did I zone out?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They should of kept Rusev getting married to Lana away from this storyline. But this is the WWE so they were bond to fuck it up sooner or later.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Everyone's already saying what I was about to post. Zig got no pop. Without a pop, his music sounds different IMO.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

EPIC RAW. :drose


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Hawkke said:


> That was easily Summer Rae's best mic work on live tv.


She's been improving on the mic. Ditch this stupid storyline and get Summer manging someone else


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Well that's Ru Ru getting pinned again then.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *This is absolute trash as usual. Not even Austin and HBK could fix it.*


Can't fix something that has been smashed into pieces


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *This is absolute trash as usual. Not even Austin and HBK could fix it.*


Austin could fix this entire show. 

Stun every last PG mother fucker on the roster, do it with a middle finger for each stunner. 

Then cuss out HHH and Stephanie McMahon, stun them both. 

Till the big boss makes his apperance (Vince McMahon). 


Then it's Austin vs McMahon 



RAW would score an AAAA rating!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> WWE just drop this angle. Forget about it.


Rusev and Lana annoucing their engagement certainly hastened the story's end because fuck knows how long Vince and co would drag it out for


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

DENSPARK said:


> Summer actually looked fine as fuck in that refs outfit :banderas


I don't think it is possible for Summer to NOT look fine as fuck all the time.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

evielittlethang said:


> Basically they applied a Pedigree (someone else's finisher, as well) out of nowhere after spending the rest of the match doing what could be more accurately described as 'losing.' Not getting why people were pretty much highly negative about Cena's match with Ziggler last time but fairly positive about this, when that one at least made some more sense and there was some time spent giving a convincing sense that the people involved might be tired out. I mean, logic like this might as well give someone the Diva's Championship, because that isn't held to a high standard and is fairly prone to trashy matches, but it would be nice if it wasn't used in the serious matches, honestly.
> 
> e.
> v.


I liked Cena/Ziggler just fine. Also, I don't judge anyone for match quality when working with fucking Ryback because he's fucking terrible.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll never complain about trios matches. And I think you're a fool if you do.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Teddy must be making the matches tonight.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

eh Summer has a pretty nice body but she got a beak on her


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Rusev is going take all the finishers.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Three person Cesaro section. One of the is cesaro
> 
> Also Seth Rollins guy you're about to get your Neville/stardust match


Stardust wrestled Ryder earlier during Superstars taping.

It will probably be Sheamus, Owens, and Rusev


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Everyone's already saying what I was about to post. Zig got no pop. Without a pop, his music sounds different IMO.


Cesaro got a quiet one too. Neville got nothing but dudes awful so that's expected. Everyone used all their cheers in the Austin/Lesnar/undertaker and Cena/new day segments and don't care about the rest


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Holy fuck, how many times are they going to play that WWE 2K16 commercial? :cuss:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Now Deebo/Zeus is selling beef jerky....

Little Caesar's....At least we're not Dominos

K-Mart is still around? Imagine my shock...really

Milky Way...actually a damned good candy bar

Subway- why not have 7000 sammich shops in a town of 500 people....Still, good stuff there. Bring back the Pulled pork, dammit!

Yeah, nothing sells mortgage loans like a green muppet.

Esurance- Why not bore yourself to death ...it's INSURANCE

3rd game commercial in one set? WTFF?

Chrisley....sigh USA sucks


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

all in all... said:


>


she would look sexy as fuck without all those tattoos.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Neville "The Man Gravity and WWE Creative Forgot" :mj2


They forgot to look down.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Barrett's T-Shirt says King of Bad News. This dude don't even know what gimmick he is anymore.:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> Holy fuck, how many times are they going to play that WWE 2K16 commercial? :cuss:


2016 times


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Time to watch either neville or cesaro get pinned/buried further!!
Hey rollins won. So tonight maybe anything can happen[?].

And i agree summer is hawt!!! Always have!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev Putria Rusev JOBka


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, at least they are working some of bad news back in Barret's gimmick.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

X-Train said:


> She's been improving on the mic. Ditch this stupid storyline and get Summer manging someone else


Get her managing Cesaro and you'll see magic happen.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

all in all... said:


>


Demhips.jpeg


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Rusev and Lana annoucing their engagement certainly hastened the story's end because fuck knows how long Vince and co would drag it out for


They could of left the engagement out of this and continue on with the storyline. I mean when this storyline started they made Lana hate Rusev now they are getting engaged. How do they explain that?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

all in all... said:


>


Ok, I rarely do this but gotta know who that chick is...


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Everyone in this match is loser.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*RUSEV JOBBED TO ZIGGLER ON SMACKDOWN :lel. That's how you KNOW his career is over :ha*


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

This is the 2nd 6 man tag tonight fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The ultimate burial. 

Being paired with Barrett. :rusev


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I wish Barrett didn't get injured so much. Could be a top notch heel


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I will ask this every week if I have to. Are they really going with Neville/Barrett...again?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> This guy dips, I wouldn't want to eat or drink behind him...just sayin'.


I'm ok with eating/drinking behind the GOAT.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I sometimes listen to Sheamus's theme song on youtube. I like it that much, although I miss shameful thing lobster head and too many limes.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm tapping out tonight. There isn't ANYTHING worth keeping me around. I'll listen to a podcast and catch HIAC on Sunday.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I heart Sheamus' entrance so much. 

FAUGH A BALLAGH! :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Austin could fix this entire show.
> 
> Stun every last PG mother fucker on the roster, do it with a middle finger for each stunner.
> 
> ...


Austin would fix the whole thing but first thing he'll do is get rid of them damn pink ropes! Seriously I can imagine want went through Austin's head as he stepped into the ring having to cross through those pink ropes.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Please say that Cole said 'meets' and not 'beats' demon Kane there?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

we cater to all tastes


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE New Year's Resolution: Stop the Money in the Bank garbage


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Was jbl really at the rugby?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Everytime I see Sheamus now, I hate HHH further. 

You guys think Roman Reigns is getting forced down on us, I think HHH is forcing Sheamus on us. This dude needs to knocked to another dimension.



Also something looks neutralized about Nevile's attire.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

This match has a lot of potential, but I get the feeling they'll ruin it and have someone who can't afford the loss lose like Cesaro or Barrett.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This match makes me sad. All 6 of these guys are talented (exactly how talented varies), but the company has mismanaged the living fuck out of all of them.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Half-way through the show and this is the second 6-man tag, third tag match in total... ugh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

all in all... said:


>


Name?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Bulgarian Playboy :rusevyes


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

all in all... said:


>


Damn. :denzel


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

How Vinnie Mac sees this match:

Spaghetti-Haired Jobber, Bald Jobber & Pointy-Eared Jobber 

vs. 

Lanky Jobber, Robust Jobber & Jobber w/ Stupid Mohawk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

all in all... said:


>


WHO IN THE EVER LIVING SHIT IS THIS?!... I need her name for....scientifically reasons, you know.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sheamus' idea of good wrestling = hitting people very hard consistently then screaming 'Are you entertained?'


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

mattheel said:


> I will ask this every week if I have to. Are they really going with Neville/Barrett...again?


Nevilles been on the roster about six months and does nothing but pin either Barrett or stardust every week.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm tapping out tonight. There isn't ANYTHING worth keeping me around. I'll listen to a podcast and catch HIAC on Sunday.


Hopefully Austin and Lesnar do a work on the end of the podcast creating tension for a Wrestlemania match?! I can dream.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> Holy fuck, how many times are they going to play that WWE 2K16 commercial? :cuss:


I dunno, but the game looks terrible, not much has changed in it since WWE '12, except a lot features removed so you can't get creative in the customization and upload them to Youtube.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A USA chant?

Crowd really into Ziggler I guess :ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The fans are so dumb they are chanting US and Neville is from the UK lol


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Sheamus' idea of good wrestling = hitting people very hard consistently then screaming 'Are you entertained?'


Umm that's heel psychology 101 lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've enjoyed Sheamus since his return. His face run was garbage, but he's killing it as a heel :agree:


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Cesaro got a quiet one too. Neville got nothing but dudes awful so that's expected. Everyone used all their cheers in the Austin/Lesnar/undertaker and Cena/new day segments and don't care about the rest


It is because *we have been CONDITIONED TO NOT CARE*.

by putting on the legends in the first act they basically admitted that the rest of the show doesn't mean absolute fuck all and everyone is going to tune out anyways. Why not just not air anything ? Why even bother at this stage it is mind boggling how little effort goes into the product and how they just roll over and let MNF fuck them in the ass, without so much as any inkling or reasoning to actually keep tuned in any longer.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

USA chants are the equivalent of let's go Trump chants.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That looked rough as fuck.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> WHO IN THE EVER LIVING SHIT IS THIS?!... I need her name for....scientifically reasons, you know.


I found out that's actually her name...Do a search on bing for "Karmabirdfly nude" and bam.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> The fans are so dumb they are chanting US and Neville is from the UK lol


 maybe they're saying "FLY A-WAY" to Neville with those Dumbo ears


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> I've enjoyed Sheamus since his return. His face run was garbage, but he's killing it as a heel :agree:


yeah killing the ratings


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

search karmabirdfly, gentlmen


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Didn't Clooney marry Stacy Keibler? :L


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

all in all... said:


> we cater to all tastes


I bet that pussy warm though...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

How much Dominos is Tony Parker's ex wife actually eating?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chick's Twitter Account :banderas :

https://twitter.com/flykarmabird


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Umm that's heel psychology 101 lol


Wow, you know fuck all about wrestling.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sheamus would have been better left as a face, he's probably the only person who I could see that could fit on John Cena's 'good guy' team. 


along with Erik Rowan and maybe Ryback who were also terrible heels.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Didn't Clooney marry Stacy Keibler? :L


Dated, he broke up and married a lawyer I think.


BTW, look at this thread when the filler goes front and center. Anything at all to not talk about the match.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

all in all... said:


> we cater to all tastes


why man :mj2


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Wow, you know fuck all about wrestling.


You're right he should be doing suicide dives and drop kicks to try to get cheered


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ah crap. Tell me I misheard that. The last wrestler they started referring to as a playboy was Khali.

Welcome to your new dancing gimmick, Rusev fpalm fpalm


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Chick's Twitter Account :banderas :
> 
> https://twitter.com/flykarmabird


God bless you Canon you amazing bastard.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Undertakerowns said:


> I bet that pussy warm though...


:jay:jaydamn ut


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Note for anyone waiting for the star wars trailer.

almost the 2 minute warning on MNF.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I dunno, but the game looks terrible, not much has changed in it since WWE '12, except a lot features removed so you can't get creative in the customization and upload them to Youtube.


Most of the stuff they took out in 2K15 is back this year. It's looking pretty good this year, especially on the current gen platforms. I plan on picking it up next week, plus to have Larry Z, Arn Anderson and Dustin Rhodes in the same game is pretty sweet to me.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Where's the fun in that Assassin's Creed video game?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

all in all... said:


> search karmabirdfly, gentlmen


And you get a mash up of Paige and Lita.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Geez, you must have missed the gif I posted....


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> The fans are so dumb they are chanting US and Neville is from the UK lol


One of my favorite Bobby Heenan moments was his mocking the crowd for chanting USA during the Bret Hart/Yokozuna match at WM IX.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> why man :mj2


Why quote it?
:fuckedup


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> You're right he should be doing suicide dives and drop kicks to try to get cheered


Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JBL giving away sites you can bet on WWE events at :ha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> I bet that pussy warm though...


If you can even find it :jay


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Geez, you must have missed the gif I posted....


Whose buttocks is that?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Why quote it?
> :fuckedup


I wanted you to suffer w/ me :mj2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cesaro is so good :cesaro


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Headliner said:


> :jay:jaydamn ut


Don't knock it til you try it.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Anyone else get wrestling fatigue half way through these shows.. It's hard to care about these jobbers.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Whose buttocks is that?


Same one as the one with the black panties...KarmaBirdFly

Go to Bing and type Karmabirdfly nude to see even more of her than that.

The buttocks was the only one I dared post showing her...ASSets...

Is there a match? *looks at TV...yep..j/k Neville is on fire tonight


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah killing the ratings


Creative is doing that far more than any of the wrestlers.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't see why Cesaro can't be at least where Sheamus is as far as his career goes.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Barrett and Sheamus would make a hella awesome tag team, why it never happened I don't know why. Just been these random pairings and never something permanent I would love that shit for real.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I was going to punch something if Ziggler pinned Barret.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

btw i highly recommend if you search Karmabirdfly nude on google the 2nd link is worth about 50 watches


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was actually a really good tag match.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

to add to these random pics of women. 

I got one for your ass...













:curry2 Mary Poppins


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Little surprised Rusev didn't eat the pin.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Beginning of a European stable?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins and Barret scoring pinfalls tonight? :wee-bey


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A random Wayne Rooney reference from JBL :lel

He sure comes out with a load of random shit.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

With all these six man tags, you'd think they're make a trios title.

Don't.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

These guys all might be "super talented" but other than in-ring skills have you ever seen any of them do one single thing personality wise that warents main event booking?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cole and JBL trying to sound cool talking about football


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Barrett :lmao 

Actually really enjoyed that match. Glad Barrett got the win.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The right guy got the pin and the right guy got pinned.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

How much they give a shit? Neville takes out his own partner and causes his team to lose and not even acknowledge it. Unbelievable...


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Solid triple threat match. Damn good!!!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

RIC FLAIR IS DRUNK HAHAHA


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> :jay:jaydamn ut


I didn't say I'd fuck her, but big girls have hotter vaginas. Their thigh fat is a natural insulator.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Flair controls RAW the next hour. His son the Divas Champ is gonna be with him as well.*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Just make Sheamus and Barrett a tag team. Call them The United Kingdom. They're both from the UK and they're the last two Kings of the Ring.

The shit writes itself.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd love a legitimate tag team push with Sheamus and Barrett, especially because of how they well they can (and have been) use their finishers to get cheap wins.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Ric Flair vs Star Wars trailer.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

antdvda said:


> These guys all might be "super talented" but other than in-ring skills have you ever seen any of them do one single thing personality wise that warents main event booking?


Barrett and Rusev, absolutely (especially Rusev recently).


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> Headliner said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


:/


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Just make Sheamus and Barrett a tag team. Call them The United Kingdom. They're both from the UK and they're the last two Kings of the Ring.
> 
> The shit writes itself.


Ireland isn't a part of the UK.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god Flair is gonna come out and talk about Charlotte and that proud daddy mess. :no:


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

What's Shawn Michaels doing with Charlotte?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> to add to these random pics of women.
> 
> I got one for your ass...
> 
> ...


gladly take a spoonful of her sugar...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Undertakerowns said:


> I didn't say I'd fuck her, but big girls have hotter vaginas. Their thigh fat is a natural insulator.


So what you're saying is when your dick is cold but you don't want to have sex, look her up?


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

antdvda said:


> These guys all might be "super talented" but other than in-ring skills have you ever seen any of them do one single thing personality wise that warents main event booking?


Rusev could be main event material, the guy has it. As for the rest completely agree with you!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A drunk Naitch could provide some entertainment.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Beginning of a European stable?


This European Union looks set for the toilet, much like the real EU


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks like Ric Flair is going to be in charge for the last hour of RAW. 



The former Co-owner of the WWF is back in power.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

The nature boy going to warm the crowd back up baby :flairdance


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Drunk Ric Flair :flairdance


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Ric Flair vs Star Wars trailer.


I like Flair, but the Star Wars trailers wins this battle.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tiago said:


> Who in the hell is that hottie?


Google Search gave me Yovanna Ventura.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

antdvda said:


> These guys all might be "super talented" but other than in-ring skills have you ever seen any of them do one single thing personality wise that warents main event booking?


Rusev with Lana could be a solid main event "monster" for a face to over.

Barrett is a total package except gets injured to much to trust with a huge push

Sheamus could probably have a solid program as a heel vs either Daniel Bryan or a face Seth Rollins or Even Sami Zayn

Ziggler and Cesaro are okay but I think intercontinental title is their ceiling

Neville offer nothing but"good technical wrestler" which isn't good enough for a push


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Just make Sheamus and Barrett a tag team. Call them The United Kingdom. They're both from the UK and they're the last two Kings of the Ring.
> 
> The shit writes itself.


Sheamus isn't from the United Kingdom...


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Oh god Flair is gonna come out and talk about Charlotte and that proud daddy mess. :no:


:flairdance
*1 sec later*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> I didn't say I'd fuck her, but big girls have hotter vaginas. Their thigh fat is a natural insulator.


Are you wanting sexual pleasure or are you wanting warmth?!? :vangaal


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Undertakerowns said:


> I didn't say I'd fuck her, but big girls have hotter vaginas. Their thigh fat is a natural insulator.


i find this to be the case, as well

and they are generally down ass chicks


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Ric Flair vs Star Wars trailer.


spoiler, Flair loses.

If this shitty game doesn't move a little faster Raw may end before the two minute warning actually gets to half time...


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> to add to these random pics of women.
> 
> I got one for your ass...
> 
> ...


I'd Super-calla-fraj dem bewbies :datass


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Ric Flair vs Star Wars trailer.


Flair will be belligerent and probably talk about his daughter. 

Star wars is an event. Not even close


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Oh god Flair is gonna come out and talk about Charlotte and that proud daddy mess. :no:


*Hey!! He is damn proud of his clone! I mean son. Or.. that is his son right?*


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I missed a few pages. Did we end up ID'ing that bonkers hot girl with the tattoos?


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Karmabirdfly just buried 6 superstars.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Undertakerowns said:


> I didn't say I'd fuck her, but big girls have hotter vaginas. Their thigh fat is a natural insulator.





witchblade000 said:


> Don't knock it til you try it.


That bitch would swallow ya'll whole and you'll never be seen again. 

If you want your face on a damn milk carton go ahead.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

They gave Flair the jobber enterance :ha


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't believe Flair has a podcast, and it's halfway decent


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

mattheel said:


> I missed a few pages. Did we end up ID'ing that bonkers hot girl with the tattoos?


Karmabirdfly nude google this and watch the 2nd link 

you're welcome


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah Ric, when they give you the intro we're back on tv.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Flair with the jobber entrance :lol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Ric Flair always delivers when it comes to making awkward television.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF is he doing? :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Flair is really old, but I'm borderline in love with him after watching a bunch of his old matches on the Network recently. Guy was really fucking good.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*BIG D*


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Why did Charlotte come out without her title?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dolph and Summer Rae on Miz TV.

:StephenA

Why?!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

WWloouniverse :maury

My man Ric is trashed :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Holy shit, the reigns nut hugging by legends is unbelievable.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

haha Reigns with that pop.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Flair talking about that Big D.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love you Ric. How can anyone hate this guy?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

romance rains :mj2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Because when you think Ric Flair, you think Roman Reigns. Huh?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

over / undre for Roman botches this promo

3

vote now


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Holy shit, the reigns nut hugging by legends is unbelievable.


gotta try to get his bland ass over somehow


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

More drunk Flair plz


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Shit Hard. Shit Often.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Google Search gave me Yovanna Ventura.


Thank You Good Sir, my...research is now complete


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Flair is more drunk than I am :ha


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business is about to go belly up. Here comes Roman Reigns.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah , Ric kiss his ass :fpalm .


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Roman got a bigger pop than HBK in Texas...


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Return of Rowan.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you wyatt for interrupting as Reigns was about to speak :lol :lol


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

WWE getting ready to replace Cena by having legends blow Reigns now


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

ROWAN FUCK YES. And no I'm not kidding, because the REAL fucking Wyatt family is back


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Roman got a bigger pop than HBK in Texas...


Truth


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Holy shit, the reigns nut hugging by legends is unbelievable.


You boo him last week, then we have 2 Legends suck his D.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao For someone who is Ric's main man he sure got the hell out of there quickly.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Whenever I imagine Vince McMahon masturbating, I imagine him doing it to a picture of Roman Reigns.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Flair looks way old


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

FFS, he's found Rowan but lost Harper!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats gotta be Rowan


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

ROWAN???? :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHEN DID ROWAN REJOIN THE WYATT FAMILY:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> over / undre for Roman botches this promo
> 
> 3
> 
> vote now


Ones for me, and ones for you.

That's ones down.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ERICK FUCKING ROWAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Just because a woman's bigger, doesn't mean she can't be attractive.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

They just ignoring the fact that Rowan is back? :L


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Well Rowan is back. Hey Erik!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> You boo him last week, then we have 2 Legends suck his D.


I'm here live and the crowd booed at the mention of his name earlier and now he's being cheered.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

What the fuck is the point of hyping all these legends just to appear for one minute?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

donne said:


> ROWAN FUCK YES. And no I'm not kidding, because the REAL fucking Wyatt family is back


I agree, now wheres harper?


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Where's Harper?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Botchy SinCara said:


> WWE getting ready to replace Cena by having legends blow Reigns now


Fucking Bruce Blitz trying to charge fuckers to hear him rant. I want to hear what he has to scream about this.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

The fuck is wrong with the announce team ? they see a guy who has been missing for 9 months and they just don't care .


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Thats gotta be Rowan


Right..

so when did Erik Rowan make a come-back and as a heel????


He was the good guy.... :|


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uhhhh, Rowan's random return back.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

so Rowan is there but wheres Luke


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Raw is so boring that instead of talking about the product, I see pictures of strangely attractive women.

I'll take "Signs that your product is severely declining for $1,000", Alex.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Are they literally doing the same thing as last week with these two?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This corny babygurl motherfucker


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Rowan is here but where is Luke now?*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns just stopped the "What" chants in 2 seconds.

On some John Cena shit.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

How many Fucking legends are they going to use to try and put this useless cunt Reigns over 
:deanfpalm

Just knock it on the fucking head ffs


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh wow, Rowan really is back...and is only mentioned in brief passing by Maggle...

Poor Big Red's a total afterthought now that Strowman is on the scene. :lol


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 10/19 - The Golden Oldies Are Back In Town*

God I hate the what chants.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 10/19 - The Golden Oldies Are Back In Town*



Shadowcran said:


> Just because a woman's bigger, doesn't mean she can't be attractive.


she could have it


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Just because a woman's bigger, doesn't mean she can't be attractive.


 Name? For a school project research paper of course.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WHAT?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns just wants to talk to Wyatt b/c he knows that's more painful than anything physical he can do to Wyatt

:reigns2


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm actually glad they just returned Rowan back without an explanation

Better than some "turn on Ambrose" story line


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 10/19 - The Golden Oldies Are Back In Town*



Headliner said:


> WHEN DID ROWAN REJOIN THE WYATT FAMILY:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


This is nuts. WWE blowing another return. They could have had Erik Rowan and Strowman fued on Good vs Evil. 


WWE fucking shit up left and right.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i hate this crowd. fuck the what chant.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Fuck this, I'm getting a panini.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 10/19 - The Golden Oldies Are Back In Town*

I just noticed Erick Rowan is back with the Wyatts. When did he join back up with them?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You should be very very afraid of me LOL

what a shitty promo ha ha ha


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

So Roman fails miserably at promos last week. So what do we do this week? MORE PROMOS!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

random eric roawn sighting like wtf


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

There we go this what Reigns does best. Kick ass


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Boring" chants.

This ain't Boring, This is Real Life! :reigns


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That's it, bury them all Roman. That'll get you over, "son".


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Roman Reigns is so bad on the microphone that it makes me unomfortable.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Just because a woman's bigger, doesn't mean she can't be attractive.


Well I know what I'm doing tonight. Break out the cocoa butter.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Dean more over then boring old Roman. Business as usual.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> I'm actually glad they just returned Rowan back without an explanation
> 
> Better than some "turn on Ambrose" story line


But Erik Rowan is suppose to be anti-Bully. He should be on the side of Roman Reigns.


Where's Luke Harper.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

you want reigns to get a pop? let him hit wyatt over the HEAD with the chair, not the fuckin back.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Push_Miz said:


> The fuck is wrong with the announce team ? they see a guy who has been missing for 9 months and they just don't care .


because :vince5 "fuck you" :vince5 (us)


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Wait... where the fuck is Harper?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I turned around to post the crowd doesn't give a shit and then heard them come alive .....and turned back to see why, Dean Fucking Ambrose!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

''Th-Th-That's Erick Rowan...?!?!''

:lmao :sodone


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Another awful Reigns promo? Why give him the mic like that again when there was a much better talker two feet from him?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Where's Harper :confused


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

How the FUCK are they gonna casually drop Rowan and drop Harper?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

NFL just went to halftime!!! :mark:

Star Wars!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Why did Roman need Ambrose when Roman was already making the Wyatts look like the Three Stooges by himself?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Where's Luke Harper?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Stop hating Reigns todays promo was good.

BTW Holy shit Ambrose was so fast in the ring! Like Lighting!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Name? For a school project research paper of course.


Fat Dog


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

UM........................................

When did Rowan come back? :westbrook3


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Seth's face


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

That Reigns promo wasn't bad at all if we being honest


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

havent watched in months...they're still pushing this sad sack of samoan shit?


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

shield vs wyatts. cool


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh please mother of fuck PLEASE!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

HHH & Stephanie are so boring. 


Why are they always together. So glad Vince and Linda didn't act like this in the attitude era.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Shield reunion <3


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*So confused now... Do WWE only want there to be 3 Wyatts?

Is Eric turning or Harper?

Do they think we don't remember Harper and will be surprised when he comes out and rejoins the group?

What in the actual fuck is happening? *


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Seth is the stupidest person alive.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

All I wanted was a four man Wyatt family. They bring Rowan back into the fold but Harper randomly disappears...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

i'm actually surprised that the Texas crowd sh^t on Reigns' promo, they're usually his most supportive crowd


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So originally it was Ambrose in a handicap match versus Harper/Stroman which changed to a handicap match with Rowan/Bray/Stroman and Ambrose/Reigns with Harper completely eliminated from the equation?

What is this 2010 TNA level bullshit?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SHIELD REUNION :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Shield reunion :done


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLY FUCKING SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

FUCK YEEEEEEEEEES


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THE SHIELD! 

BACK TOGETHER!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Shield reunion.

This company is fucking desperate!


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

Shield wht?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

HOLY SHIT SHIELD REUNION MARKING OUT LIKE CRAZYYY :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Brandough said:


> That Reigns promo wasn't bad at all if we being honest


Of course it wasn't, but blind hate doesnt let people see the improvements


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This RAW is FIRE


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

WHAT? SHIELD REUNION? :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shield vs the Wyatt family :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*TNA FUCKING MONDAY NIGHT RAW*

RANDOM SHIELD REUNION AND A RANDOM ROWAN WYATT APPEARANCE.

:lmao:lmao:lmao

I need a drink.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Wwe is jumping the shark now.

Shield reunion?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

So they just going to do a random Shield Reunion. WTF? I'm not excited. I'm pissed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuckery of it all :lmao


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

This show just got sooo much better.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Could they make Bray Wyatt look any more worthless? What the fuck is wrong with this company?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Shield :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

The shield is back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Everybody turn on ESPN for the upcoming Star Wars trailer.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Finally, this just got interesting. The Shield get to make Roman look strong all over again.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*SHIELD FANGIRLS ARE SOOO WET RIGHT NOW*


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Finally a reason to be glad I stayed up!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Fear.

Reigns sees it in your eyes.

He sees it.

He sees it in your eyes.

Fear.

He sees it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This raw has gotten better


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

star wars trailer on now


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The Shield :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

sound like something TNA will do , heel Rollins teaming up with two babyfaces


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

DEM BOYS AT CREATIVE GOIN ALL OUT TONIGHT :mark:


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

They try to make us forget about Kane coming out to be fucking annoying at the end of the show.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

More BBWs you ask?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brandough said:


> That Reigns promo wasn't bad at all if we being honest


Well, compared to last week's it certainly wasn't.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Prayer Police said:


> Seth's face


I laughed.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Quit creaming over the shield guys....I'm sure it's going to go great......Ambrose and Reigns walk away.......big shock.....Seth gets destroyed. Stupid.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> Karmabirdfly nude google this and watch the 2nd link
> 
> you're welcome


Mother of God.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

WWE fuckery in full effect right now! Holy shit this Raw is all over the place but I like it :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Read reports that Luke Harper was in trouble. 

What exactly is his situation? what did he do?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Shield Reunion my ass. You know Kane is going to come out and fuck it up.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

For a brief moment I thought they were gonna have Shawn compete in the tag match. A big no-no and thankfully didn't happen


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Seth's turning face after Sunday


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Whenever I imagine Vince McMahon masturbating, I imagine him doing it to a picture of Roman Reigns.


I don't know whats creepier, that the second half of that is true or that you acutally imagine that


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I need Benny Hill music for this episode asap.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

For a dude who's nickname is "The Architect" he sure does fall into other people's plans alot.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh now people are excited lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So let me get this straight:

Ambrose vs Harper/Stroman handi-cap match

Has now turned into:

Reunited Shield vs Bray/Stroman/Rowan?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow looks like a Shield reunion. :nerd:


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

2015 WWE is worse than 2000 WCW.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Another 6 man tag

Fucking Brilliant

fpalm


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> More BBWs you ask?


What is this thread? :lol


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Another 6 man tag!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm still over here wondering where luke harper is.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

My brother and dad really like that Star Trek stuff, but I don't give a shit about it.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A one second Shield reunion, then Kane comes out.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

At this point....I feel the WWE will do a HBK promo with Doc Brown....get in the time machine in a promo....and come back clean shaved with dyed hair and say he's the HBK from 20 years ago...and that's your Wrestlemania match.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm still over here wondering where luke harper is.


Not being a Team Playah! :crying:


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm all for a Harper face turn & singles push.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I imagine Vince McMahon masturbating


Quote of the year right there pal :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

@Amber B @KuritaDavion this is like a trip down TNA memory lane with the foolishness.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Flair's son is a POS he is gonna try laying hands on my woman. Fuck you dude.*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> So let me get this straight:
> 
> Ambrose vs Harper/Stroman handi-cap match
> 
> ...


What the fuck has happened to Harper? :lel

The fuckery is off the scales!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DENSPARK said:


> What is this thread? :lol


If you like wrinkled old men and fat chicks, you've found the place.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Bellas should never get a jobbers entrance.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> More BBWs you ask?


I like my girls BBW


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

So apparently Bray Wyatt's afraid to be on his own? Let's ignore the fact that he voluntarily separated from the Wyatt family last year, and then went 1 on 1 with Undertaker at WrestleMania.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DENSPARK said:


> Shadowcran said:
> 
> 
> > More BBWs you ask?
> ...


Best Raw Thread Ever :draper2


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Shadowcran said:


> More BBWs you ask?


 :fuckedup She´s actually quite attractive so She would get the D!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Oh now people are excited lol


i'm not. it's rather stupid to blow a Shield reunion on a random episode of RAW, no buildup, no nothing


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Here comes Charlotte... Oh look, Bruce Blitz uploaded a new video to Youtube.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Berlino said:


> Another 6 man tag
> 
> Fucking Brilliant
> 
> fpalm


Just the 3rd one tonight


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

What the fuck is happening on this thread ? Are you freaking implying that a one-off shield reunion, however bad it may be (and we can trust creative to make it awful) is in any way less exciting than the poor piss RAW main events we've been getting since forever ?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Medicaid said:


> Read reports that Luke Harper was in trouble.
> 
> What exactly is his situation? what did he do?


Perhaps he's taking the fall for the Jericho photo.

:vince


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Paige got that push up bra on :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So Rowan randomly reunites with Bray like that? Lol....where is harper?


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Man-Beast vs Brie right now I see


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Medicaid said:


> Read reports that Luke Harper was in trouble.
> 
> What exactly is his situation? what did he do?


He's been advertised through out the show, did he piss someone off during the commericial break?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Shield Reunion my ass. You know Kane is going to come out and fuck it up.


Raw is all like


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm sure most will call me sexist but is anyone a bit dissapointed that there's gonna be a young girl that saves the galaxy?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

seriously, what happened to Harper?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

And the show MVP goes to Paige's push up bra.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> star wars trailer on now


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This whole thing is a complete and utter mess.

In keeping with 'pop culture', it looks like they got Griff from Back To The Future to write this segment because none of...oh why do I fucking bother. Vince is an idiot.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Perhaps he's taking the fall for the Jericho photo.
> 
> :vince


Someone want to please update me on what the Jericho photo situation is?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

For the love of God...another boring ass Divas match?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MOAR MISSILE DROPKICKS!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Paige showing off that cleavage. She wants me guys. Be jealous.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> @Amber B @KuritaDavion this is like a trip down TNA memory lane with the foolishness.


The only thing that could make it more TNA is if somehow control of the company was on the line and there was a swerve where Roman joined the Wyatts.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

A preview of what should happen Sunday. Nikki holding her title.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

The G.O.A.T said:


> The Bellas should never get a jobbers entrance.


*They are not Flair's son though. But what the heck Flair got a jobber entrance and so too should have his son.
*


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Can Becky please get a singles match on Raw one of these days?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Nobody rallying for Charlotte


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TNA Knockout invasion


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Fucking end this already. Give me dat Shield reunion boiii :mark:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So Brie Mode is running your pelvis into opponent's face?....That Hooker training coming into play!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> @Amber B @KuritaDavion this is like a trip down TNA memory lane with the foolishness.


It's hitting me right in the feels. I just need cracky tales Hardy and Abyss to scream the word "ASSSSSSSSS" in every promo.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dr. Middy said:


> And the show MVP goes to Paige's push up bra.


Definitely :clap


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

ironcladd1 said:


> Paige showing off that cleavage. She wants me guys. Be jealous.


I missed Paige´cleavage


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You know, if MST3K was still around, they could make an entire season of just them riffing Monday Night Raw


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

all in all... said:


> havent watched in months...they're still pushing this sad sack of samoan shit?


Yep.

Him being related to Dwayne Johnson is the only thing he has going for him.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't think a single hot girl has been posted yet.

I'm not even watching RAW lol, this thread is great


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> So Brie Mode is running your pelvis into opponent's face?....That Hooker training coming into play!


Isn't that G (spot) mode?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Hell yeah Brie! Kick the ever loving shit out of this guy!*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Just have Paige come out and just walk around the ring.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

ironcladd1 said:


> Paige showing off that cleavage. She wants me guys. Be jealous.


You can wait your turn. She's mines.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

antdvda said:


> I'm sure most will call me sexist but is anyone a bit dissapointed that there's gonna be a young girl that saves the galaxy?


Are you fucking spoiling the Stars Wars Episode VII movie? 

Why are you here?

Seriously get the fuck out of here!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> TNA Knockout invasion


Ahh back when both of them were attractive


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The crowd has been a bit more reactive to the throwaway divas matches.

So the Revolution/Attention is working somewhat.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BlackoutLAS said:


> I don't think a single hot girl has been posted yet.
> 
> I'm not even watching RAW lol, this thread is great


Raw Discussion Thread > Raw most Monday's


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> The only thing that could make it more TNA is if somehow control of the company was on the line and there was a swerve where Roman joined the Wyatts.


You have no idea how happy that would make me. TNA fuckery legit made me smile.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Charlotte:


Goodbye Horses

Would actually rather have a fumble with good old Buffalo than Flairs son :grin2:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Damnit, Brie.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> The only thing that could make it more TNA is if somehow control of the company was on the line and there was a swerve where Roman joined the Wyatts.


With Mike Tenay marking out and being disgusted at the same time.:lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Bellas get the pops

This Harvey Whippleman 2.0 gets shit.*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> Wait... where the fuck is Harper?


Refugees were found in his beard he was deported to Syria


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

My Favorite Charlotte:


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Why does "Brie mode" get a fucking pop


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

It really bothers me that Charlotte never works the leg before she does the figure 8. Where is the psychology?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Paige. Paige.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> Can Becky please get a singles match on Raw one of these days?


She's just there to be Irish. 
Every John Wayne movie had an Irish fool in it


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey Renee, that's kind of accusatory for someone supposed to be conducting an objective interview.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Paige got me like :trips9

I wish Paige would beat up Renee and rub her face in her boobs violently


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kaitlyn and Eve name-drops. :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate Charlotte, but love the remix of Rick Flair's music


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

MMMMM those milky boobs from Paige


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige calling out Alundra Bayze


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ambrose4 about to have a 3-way


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Paige has litterally turned into "Crazy AJ"

:HA wtf are they doing with her. Doing pipe bombs, being bi-polar etc


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> She's just there to be Irish.
> Every John Wayne movie had an Irish fool in it


But.....but Becky is adorable. She can be Irish and talented too right?


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol that paige burying renee.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*It as AJ



In our dreams*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Love how little they're use Sasha and Becky.

Please, let's have two Bella matches.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

She lists a bunch of divas, but doesn't mention AJ... hmmmm......


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I really liked Paige's promo there. She seemed comfortable and was funny.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Seth stabbed Ambrose and Reigns in the back s little bit ago?

Um 18 months ago Cole :ha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This Raw thread has been GOAT! :drose


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice Paige promo! Slowly getting back on Team Paige, just keep her away from title for a while and I'm cool.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

Becky needs to go easy on the Oompa Loompa bronzer


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

That Sally Jessy line :HA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't :lmao

:lmao


I just :lmao











Watch the hippo Ambrose fangirls who hate Renee repeat that last sentence by Paige nonstop.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> TNA Knockout invasion


we need paige to mind control one of the bellas, then the circle is complete


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The pasty goth chick that looks like a fucking raccoon due to her eye shadow says Renee Young isn't adorable.

kay2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> With Mike Tenay marking out and being disgusted at the same time.:lol













"What does this mean for TNA? Guess we'll have to find out on Impact."


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I used to be more attracted to Renee Young than I am now. I don't know why.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooh that Renee bury.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige has been killing it lately.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I find it really depressing that one of my favorite performers, who could be one of WWE's top assets, is currently just an identity-devoid, interchangeable placeholder in the Wyatt Family.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> But.....but Becky is adorable. She can be Irish and talented too right?


No platform really to showcase whatever talents she has


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> She can be Irish and talented too right?


Unless she catch a Sheamusitis, she should be fine.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jazz or Molly Holly could of attacked Natalya.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Am i the only one who doesn't feel that The Shield even broke up because they've been around each othet since the " break up " last year , they should be kept away from each other as far as possible because when the reunion takes place it will be special .


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Really Cole? Did Rollins stab these guys in the back a little while ago?

What happened? I don't think anyone will remember the break up of the biggest team of the decade, with a heel turn very few people honestly saw coming. Wasn't a big deal or anything so of course we've all forgot that.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Roman Empire said:


> But.....but Becky is adorable. She can be Irish and talented too right?


Umm, didn't realize that being Irish meant that you lacked talent


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

BlackoutLAS said:


> I don't think a single hot girl has been posted yet.
> 
> I'm not even watching RAW lol, this thread is great


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> You can wait your turn. She's mines.


Thas rite, bein jelus 8*D


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> "What does this mean for TNA? Guess we'll have to find out on Impact."


:lol Fuck this I'd be perfectly content talking about TNA foolery for the rest of the night with you and Amber.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

DAMN PAIGE!!!!! Decent 1 on 1 divas match.
And paiges promo felt/sounded and looked..OH SO GOOD!!!

Ah crap mark henry!!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Charlotte should be accompanying Divas Champion Becky to the ring. Not Becky accompanying some guy who is Divas Champion that makes no damn sense.*


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

The first hour - 10/10

The rest of the show - Same old shit


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The pasty goth chick that looks like a fucking raccoon due to her eye shadow says Renee Young isn't adorable.
> 
> kay2


The Paige marks aren't going to be happy with this one :lel


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Somebodies gonna get their ass kicked.

That somebodies gonna be Mark Henry.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Somebody's gonna get their ass kicked... and it's probably going to be Mark Henry.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Random Mark "Ratings" Henry sighting

Vince pulling out ALL the stops tonight


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Mark Henry :Mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH wow Owens vs Henry.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Seth stabbed Ambrose and Reigns in the back s little bit ago?
> 
> Um 18 months ago Cole :ha


Holy shit already 1.5 years ago? Damn!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Do Dean Ambrose and Renee Young still have frequent sexual intercourse?


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

ironcladd1 said:


> Thas rite, bein jelus 8*D


Guys, guys, we can all take turns with Paige Im sure she wont mind XD


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Identify this MILF:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Jazz or Molly Holly could of attacked Natalya.


Brock is there tonight so it could be...Sable


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KO vs. Mark Henry? This is going to be ugly.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

KO Time


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Look at Mark Henry's face. It's like he's telling you he's about to job madly in a min.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for KO to provide for his family wens2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mark Henry is still employed? :shocked:


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Ryback lost, so it's only fair that Owens loses too.

Mark Henry mister heel push incoming


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Shadowcran said:


> Identify this MILF:


Looks like Gianna Michaels


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Jazz or Molly Holly could of attacked Natalya.


We know who really did it


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Interested in the Pop-Up Powerbomb on Henry. :hmm:


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

KO fan boys can be happy he is gonna win a match.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Identify this MILF:


GET MY MOM OFF OF THIS WEBSITE!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"I think Texas Sucks" wens2


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Identify this MILF:


Natalya!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can anyone explain..i just got inside my house..why is Rollins teaming with the other 2 shield guys? LOL


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

thedeparted_94 said:


> *The first hour - 10/10*
> 
> The rest of the show - Same old shit



Your very easily pleased


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kevin Owens doing the Wolfpac / Too Sweet handsign instead of the Longhorns' Hook 'Em Horns handsign.

:clap bama



DENSPARK said:


> The Paige marks aren't going to be happy with this one :lel


Just calling it how I see it, brah. :draper2


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige has been killing it lately.


Do you actually enjoy this character direction? I suppose she's doing the best given what it is but after the promo she cut a couple of weeks back I'm very disillusioned with what they're doing with her character. Why can't she just be serious tweener Paige she seems made to be?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Tiago said:


> Looks like Gianna Michaels


Nope, but you do see the woman in the pic a lot in a certain commercial...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DENSPARK said:


> Mark Henry is still employed? :shocked:


to be a jobber


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*MAHK BEAT THE BREAKS OFF YA THATS WHATADO*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Can anyone explain..i just got inside my house..why is Rollins teaming with the other 2 shield guys? LOL


Because HBK pulled a Jedi-mind trick on him.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

How does Mark Henry get his pecs to go all the way around his back like that?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"GIVE IT UP FOR TEXAS" Lol, I love KO.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Identify this MILF:


Julia Ann? :lenny2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Charlotte VS Sasha*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tiago said:


> Looks like Gianna Michaels


Julia Ann, doesn't anyone know reverse image look up?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm reminded why Mark Henry scares the shit out of me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Can anyone explain..i just got inside my house..why is Rollins teaming with the other 2 shield guys? LOL


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol @ the title of the thread.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Owens looking like a fool


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Owens is boring as fuck


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> *Charlotte VS Sasha*


Iron man match?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Never forget.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


> *Charlotte VS Sasha*


This Charlotte I like! She ain´t no man-beast like Flair!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> *Charlotte VS Sasha*


Sasha and it isn't even a contest.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Tiago said:


> Looks like Gianna Michaels


Looks nothing like Gianna Micheals


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Owens fucking rocks


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> No platform really to showcase whatever talents she has


Yeah that's why I think she should have some more singles matches. Constant tag matches are not helping any of these women.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

safc-scotty said:


> Do you actually enjoy this character direction? I suppose she's doing the best given what it is but after the promo she cut a couple of weeks back I'm very disillusioned with what they're doing with her character. Why can't she just be serious tweener Paige she seems made to be?


Character is typical Top diva booking. Apparently every top diva has to be crazy. I don't get it, but I'm fine with it, because Paige is turning crap into gold. Shes been great lately. With that said at least she is being given a character, which I cant say about majority of the divas.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That Powerbomb was amazing.*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Henry "got ups!" :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Julia Ann? :lenny2


That's the one.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The one good thing they're doing - KO fights a guy lower on the card, KO wins clean. Simple. To the point. You'd think they would book the world champ that way.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TNA Raw Discussion Thread :ha


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I really enjoy how they actually treat the pop-up-powerbomb like a legit finishing move. Not many have kicked out of it.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That pop up powerbomb :lenny


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So dumb WWE making Owens a pussy heel FFS


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

COT DAYUM at dat dere pop-up powerbomb :trips8

Props to Mizark for going up as high as he could and making KO look like a beast. :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Michaels and Rollins on the screen. One more match chants. @ShowStopper just busted a nut.*


THANK GOD I DVR'D THIS RAW!!!!


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

tommo010 said:


> Looks nothing like Gianna Micheals


The pic was small so...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ryback deserves no more food


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## King of Sports (Sep 1, 2015)

FEED ME ROIDS! FEED ME ROIDS!


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Identify this MILF:


Julia Ann, I believe.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Owens' pop-up powerbomb thooo

This has been a great Raw so far tbh.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Why does Ryback wrestle in a singlet? Dude is ripped

Also mr Owens THAT is how your do a power bomb. Take notes rook


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I really enjoy how they actually treat the pop-up-powerbomb like a legit finishing move. Not many have kicked out of it.


:supercena


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Seth stabbed Ambrose and Reigns in the back s little bit ago?
> 
> Um 18 months ago Cole :ha


Doesn't change the fact that there was absolutely no resolution.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Umm, didn't realize that being Irish meant that you lacked talent


I agree, I was just responding to the comment that the only reason she is around is to "be Irish".


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hell of a jump by Henry there


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> That's the one.


Thought so, but I couldn't tell since the image was a just a tad bit small and its quality wasn't too great.

One of the GOAT MILFs. :yum:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course I miss HBK/ROLLINS LIVE. THANK GOD FOR DVR!!!!! FUCK ME!!!!! EALAE;DFA


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tiago said:


> The pic was small so...


What pic? I'll try to find a name.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Mark just killed Owens on the ring apron.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Berlino said:


> :supercena


Note the words "not many"

Cena's really the only one I think since he came up to the main roster.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

yeah that was a clean popup powerbomb. big ups to mark for getting so much air! lol


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Could someone gif me Ryback's powerbomb to Kevin Owens?

That was awesome!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The amount of pics of slags in this thread ... I can't even.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

who is the face and who is the heel in this feud again ? Ryback getting booed , Owens getting cheered , right Vince , fuck Kayfabe and good booking .


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is this "final time" hype for Lesnar/Taker similar to the "once in a lifetime" hype for Rock/Cena?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I had forgotten about all of this plugging they did fpalm


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Those subscribers number must be low.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


> What pic? I'll try to find a name.


Already been said my man, it´s Julia Ann


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

That Powerbomb by owens should be hung on the wall at art museums!!!
And nice to see angry/aggressive mark henry instead of happy go lucky mark henry.

But... THAT PUPB!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Looks nothing like Gianna Micheals


I always hated Gianna's face, but I always loved that voluptuous body :homer


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Rollins segment number 3 :cole


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> The amount of pics of slags in this thread ... I can't even.


You know you like it :curry2


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Nahh it's a Shield reunion.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

cole looked disgusted with that caramel clown


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Character is typical Top diva booking. Apparently every top diva has to be crazy. I don't get it, but I'm fine with it, because Paige is turning crap into gold. Shes been great lately. With that said at least she is being given a character, which I cant say about majority of the divas.


Fair enough, but I can't stand it. Her promos have been good though, despite the content. Saying that she was painful on commentary last week, not necessarily her fault, more just the stupidity of the backtracking she was having to do and the general stupidity of the storyline.

Would have been nice to just have her and Natalya fully break off into a side feud and have a submission match at HITC.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Henry looks like a monster, and he's a vet. The powerbomb finish was too much for my liking. Kevin should have cheated. I do dig Kevin Owens tho (my number 4 wrestler). 

It's obvious KO is keeping belt this Sunday based on tonight's build up.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Did Henry break Owens nose?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> *Charlotte VS Sasha*


Welp, guess I'm turning off Raw. Ummm, something else just came up.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Any reason half this thread is pornstars now?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's not a Shield Reunion :Cocky

B/c Kane will ruin it :mj2


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Of course I miss HBK/ROLLINS LIVE. THANK GOD FOR DVR!!!!! FUCK ME!!!!! EALAE;DFA


It was epic bruh :trips9


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I enjoy looking at pictures of females in various states of undress. I find it arousing in a sexual way.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dr. Middy said:


> Any reason half this thread is pornstars now?


Because we're into the third hour of Raw.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> Any reason half this thread is pornstars now?


Because actual masturbation is better than mental masturbation?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Y'all mothafuckas need some Remy


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I really would like to take a shit on Michael Coles smug fucking face


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> Any reason half this thread is pornstars now?


B/c Raw decided to turn into Impact :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I haven't even looked at my TV in the last like half an hour. This thread is :vince$

Porn stars > WWE


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

MILFs need attention too.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656296217979187200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656296745748467712


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Any reason half this thread is pornstars now?


Neck Beards


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr. Middy said:


> Any reason half this thread is pornstars now?


Because its safer than liquor to get through Raw


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Getting in on the fun


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Just noticed the thread title :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> Any reason half this thread is pornstars now?


its either that or actually watch RAW


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

all in all... said:


> cole looked disgusted with that caramel clown


Caramel clown :lol. That made me chuckle :clap


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Welp, guess I'm turning off Raw. Ummm, something else just came up.


The 2 best asses :banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good a Lesnar/Taker video package, I really needed a recap of their feud

Well back to the pornstars I guess


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> B/c Raw decided to turn into Impact :ha


Fair point :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

@Amber B @KuritaDavion I know ya'll remember this.:lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, Last one.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This thread title is funny, but nothing will ever beat "RAW is bath salts"


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Mr. Robot is a great fucking show.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> *Charlotte VS Sasha*


Whoa I thought I knew all the stunning pornstars already. But that Charlotte!!! Gotta check her out ASAP.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Can they fuck off with this Lesnar/Taker recap?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> B/c Raw decided to turn into Impact :ha


Well we didn't go full TNA. Otherwise we'd have stable wars with 7 or 8 people per stable, a random man vs. woman match and a Dixie Carter promo that would take years off your life. And shoot names.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

all in all... said:


> its either that or actually watch RAW


I suppose you also have a point.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

On another note... DAYUM THOSE BLUE JAYS.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

kariverson said:


> Whoa I thought I knew all the stunning pornstars already. But that Charlotte!!! Gotta check her out ASAP.


Charlotte Stokely :smile2:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ryback did pull off a pretty good Jackknife there!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And they still have yet to explain how Rowan suddenly appeared on Raw:lmao

This is like when the ninjas randomly kidnapped Joe in TNA and he randomly came back with no explanation at all.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh...we're on big booties now?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> I suppose you also have a point.


mesmerizing, aint it?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> I suppose you also have a point.


FUCK!

Now who is that?


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Ready for the WWE fuckery thats about to ensue...my body is ready ositivity


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> On another note... DAYUM THOSE BLUE JAYS.


10-4


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

chargebeam said:


> On another note... DAYUM THOSE BLUE JAYS.


I knew Cueto was on a streak of shitty starts, but man he just flat out SUCKED tonight. 

Funny how the Blue Jays got Price and it worked perfectly, and the Royals did the same with Cueto only for it to backfire tremendously.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> Lol @ the title of the thread.


The title is right on the money.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Charlotte Stokely :smile2:


You my friend win the thread this week with all your... knowledge


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Please don't screw this up WWE :mj2


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Charlotte Stokely :smile2:


Thanks, I was about to ask you but I read her name in the images link xD


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This Shield reunion is unbelievable!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm liking these porn star pictures, but my favorite masturbation material is the videos I take with a hidden camera in public toilets.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

So Randy Orton obviously comes back and does something. Only thing is how dumb will it be? Either way I predicting it will somehow be Randy Orton, Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs Wyatt, Stroman and Rowan on smackdown


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Really Jolly Rancher your new slogan is:

"Keep Sucking"

:maury


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> FUCK!
> 
> Now who is that?


Miss Sasha Grey.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

all in all... said:


> mesmerizing, aint it?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

seriously, if Harper is being punished for something fucking Jericho did ... well, fuck.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Either Rollins will walk out on them or Demon Kane will attack everyone!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> I suppose you also have a point.


Who might this PAWG be? >


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

My my!!! (And obviously Ramen Rains is at the front :mj2)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> THANK GOD I DVR'D THIS RAW!!!!


*
It was actually a good segment. Michaels clowned Rollins for being a wannabe Shawn Michaels Version 2 instead of the first Seth Rollins. I won't spoil the rest. You should see it for yourself first.*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

> And they still have yet to explain how Rowan suddenly appeared on Raw
> 
> This is like when the ninjas randomly kidnapped Joe in TNA and he randomly came back with no explanation at all.


Plus when he came back he maimed Steiner and for all of one week Steiner wore a mask.






Steiner burying the young guys in the back. Notice Booker losing his mind and Kurt trying so hard not to laugh.






MINUS FIVE STARS.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Well, this could be fun.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

6 man tag on the PPV now :ha


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

We just saw that fucking match


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Headliner said:


> And they still have yet to explain how Rowan suddenly appeared on Raw:lmao
> 
> This is like when the ninjas randomly kidnapped Joe in TNA and he randomly came back with no explanation at all.


did they ever explain why he had a dick tattooed on his face?


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Harper must be injured or has serious heat on him.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Two matches on the HIAC kickoff?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

LOL the 6-man tag on the kickoff. 

And there is your money in the bank winner right in the middle of it.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


Name? For my um... science project


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sierra
Hotel 
India
Echo
Lima 
Delta
FUCKERY*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> Miss Sasha Grey.


Damn should have known. Need to do more research then.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

A-C-P said:


> 6 man tag on the PPV now :ha


this company is so fucking dumb


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> My my!!! (And obviously Ramen Rains is at the front)


I miss the days Ambrose was up front


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Ambrose is far more over than his push. Roman is far less over than his push.

Guess which one they plan to build Mania around (again)?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

That kickoff match is going to be the best one in a while. Very talented and mostly over guys lacking direction. If they just go all out with spots it'll be fun.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok so Seth will close Ambrose/Reigns the match and Kane will assault Seth. Predictable. Hoping for TNA like foolery.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where is Luke Harper?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Came in here for Kelsi Monroe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> It was actually a good segment. Michaels clowned Rollins for being a wannabe Shawn Michaels Version 2 instead of the first Seth Rollins. I won't spoil the rest. You should see it for yourself first.*


I'm looking at a pic of them in the ring together and I'm marking out like I did when I was a child. God damn!!!! Rollins can job here in this match and for the next month and I won't give a damn after that segment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tiago said:


> Name? For my um... science project


That Charlotte Stokely


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This Raw has been like a time machine. We started with Austin and Taker like it was the attitude era, and now it's like 2012/13/14 when the Shield were together. A fitting tribute to the upcoming Back To The Future day :mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> It was actually a good segment. Michaels clowned Rollins for being a wannabe Shawn Michaels Version 2 instead of the first Seth Rollins. I won't spoil the rest. You should see it for yourself first.*


It is a good thing it was pointed out, he needs to drop the pedigree and become his own person (also turn against Triple H) in order to evolve as a character.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This was a stupid way to bring Rowan back. It should have been a surprise.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

i get it now they're building harper kidnapped orton


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So now the story is Harper is guarding Orton?

:ha


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*WE WANT HARPER
YEAH YEAH YEAHHHHHHH*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I'm liking these porn star pictures, but my favorite masturbation material is the videos I take with a hidden camera in public toilets.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm looking at a pic of them in the ring together and I'm marking out like I did when I was a child. God damn!!!! Rollins can job here in this match and for the next month and I won't give a damn after that segment.


I can't believe you didn't see it live.  I figured you'd have to change drawers because it was that Epic! :mark:


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So Harper is still being acknowledged. 

It is a 4 man family then right?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

kariverson said:


> I miss the days Ambrose was up front


Back when he was the unofficial leader of The Shield, then it gradually switched to Reigns


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THE SHIELD IS BACK FOR ONE NIGHT ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!*









@PUNKY @Wynter! @ZeroFear0 @CookiePuss @NeyNey @Phaedra @Triple-B @ShowStopper *Group hug! We must savor the next 15 minutes *


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Aw shit, michael cole just aid the wyatts are 4 strong!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

This is awesome :clap


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I turn on the TV. And what do I see? ....Uh, what?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Wyatt and his team win here then Reigns wins this Sunday what else is there to catch up on?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how is it a reunited wyatt family with no Harper


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The crowd singing this is awesome..nothing has fucking happened

fpalm


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


Who's this? Need it for.......



You know what I need it for :curry2


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Well I just marked, who wants to shoot me for this treachery


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Stroman instead of Harper. 

Like having a well done hamburger versus a medium rare NY Strip.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Champion of the world :rollins


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes Rollins we know how it goes you and Ambrose do all the work and Roman gets the Hot Tag

:Rollins


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins! :rollins


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I think this all started with the above woman.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *THE SHIELD IS BACK FOR ONE NIGHT ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marked out a bit watching them back and forth before the Wyatts entered.
Love it!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Rollins just say I will start this shit LOL


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

This is so damn epic


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Okay new prediction: roman reigns about to go for win, lights go out and titantron on shows like Harper having Orton imprisone in some cabin somewhere


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DENSPARK said:


> This Raw has been like a time machine. We started with Austin and Taker like it was the attitude era, and now it's like 2012/13/14 when the Shield were together. A fitting tribute to the upcoming Back To The Future day :mj2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Reigns is starting the match!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Triple Powerbomb PLEASE. And this time do the fists thing at the end.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brandough said:


> Who's this? Need it for.......
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I need it for :curry2


lucy collett


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I love how Seth just acts like the bratty, annoying little brother


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

"Rollins tagged out to put Roman in???? WWE really is trying to make Reigns strong!"

:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

And the TV goes back off. For good. Goodnight.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seth telling these two jobbers i am the champion of the world and i am the brains of the operation

:Cocky


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth is the Man! :Cocky


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bad fuckin ass gut butser


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> I think this all started with the above woman.


amazing how it snowballed haha


you're welcome


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So Rollins is going to walk out right?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Brandough said:


> Who's this? Need it for.......
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I need it for :curry2


Might be Jaye Rose but if not you'll still be happy to look her up.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

What an underwhelming reunion.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Ace Boogie said:


> Wyatt and his team win here then Reigns wins this Sunday what else is there to catch up on?


Spoiler alert! :lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Okay, that was funny by Roman.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

An ad break now :floyd1


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Freaking Commercials!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So they're just going to mock Rollins ... I like this. I mean it's weird as fuck, but I like it lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A match including the Shield and I'm tuned out.

:vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercial. Way to build any type of momentum for the match. fpalm


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

has Brown Snowman been pinned yet?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> I think this all started with the above woman.


Eww. Be back in 10.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So if I send that chick in the dominoes commercial a sex emoji does she show up at my door within 30 minutes?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Come on out Kane!


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

longest commercial break ever


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brandough said:


> Who's this? Need it for.......
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I need it for :curry2


That semen demon is named Jaye Rose


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Commercial during the much anticipated main event. :tenay


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

all in all... said:


> has Brown Snowman been pinned yet?


Not yet.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

all in all... said:


> has Brown Snowman been pinned yet?


No, but he hasn't faced Cena yet either :cena


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656300938072756224


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Have they ever not come back from commercial with the heel putting a rest hold on the face?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Seth is such a troll!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dean be kicking Brawn Strauman in the boobies!*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BEST RAW OF THE YEAR. :clap


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That literally is like running into a wall.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Soul Cat said:


> Commercial during the much anticipated main event. :tenay


Gotta pay those bills.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Strowman just killed Dean.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Ambrose is dead.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose is getting destroyed!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Harper and Orton on a hardcore drug binge


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Rowan and Strowman and Wyatt... oh my!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Leon Knuckles said:


> BEST RAW OF THE YEAR. :clap


*Lotsa points for alot of folks in PWA with all these 6-Mans booked tonight.*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

So Luke Harper has murdered Orton and he is currently feeding his body to the Gators, and that's why he isn't here tonight. Fair enough


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Triple power bomb. Please WWE.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully they show Orton tossing Harper in a river.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Can Stone Cold just come out and stun all 6 of these geeks?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins clearly gonna walk out on the team.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

donne said:


> So Luke Harper has murdered Orton and he is currently feeding his body to the Gators, and that's why he isn't here tonight. Fair enough


Uh Harper possibly destroying the evidence personally

:harper


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Demon Kane is under the ring.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> My Favorite Charlotte:


Full name plz?

You know, for science.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Luke Harper is busy dumping Orton's body.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The random gif's of Remy LaCroix... :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"This not the Shield" :Cocky


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Come on Dean!


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

This RAW actually sounds good..

Is it?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Bray seems crazy excited haha. I hope he takes the win with the Wyatt team just getting bigger now there could be something huge happening with those guys for the next PPV. One can hope >.<.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Tag Rollins!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Uh Harper possibly destroying the evidence personally
> 
> :harper


He's just doing the right thing. He's heading to Randy's house to kill his wife for the hell of it :grin2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:Rollins


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:no:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Just realized this is the 3rd 6-man tag match today.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

FUCKING HELLL SETH :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Our 15 minutes is up ladies and gentlemen :sasha3*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ace Boogie said:


> Tag Rollins!


*NOPE!*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Seth is hurt!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> :Rollins


Much better


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins really is the next HBK, faking a knee injury

:hbk1


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Full name plz?
> 
> You know, for science.


Charlotte Stokely


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Rollins gonna tag himself in like a boss


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope Seth seeks immediate medical attention.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Our 15 minutes is up ladies and gentlemen :sasha3*


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Was that a Rock punch Reigns threw at the corner?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Goodnight, sweet prince :jose


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where did Wyatt go?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

That bump on the floor looked like it sucked.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Reigns getting booked to get all the shine spots and hot tags in the match, and people wonder why casual fans and kids cheer him? he's like being booked as the lead actor in a movie and everyone else is booked as a supporting role, of course its going to make some idiots cheer him. Same idiots cheering for Randy's RKO even when he was heel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice leap by Roman.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

What a dive!!!!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

And y'all say roman reigns never gets a pop

Suck it losers


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The fuck was Rowan doing


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

did Rowen fuck up there?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So Kane really isn't going to show up?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose is so much weaker than Reigns:lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Abisial said:


> The fuck was Rowan doing


Was wondering the same thing


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman Flying Uso


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Reigns does that over the top rope leap really well.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dean died to death again. Roman is running out of Phoenix Downs man.*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Actually a good episode of Raw :draper2


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bray Wyatt may win this Sunday night based on how that ended.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

main event blew

thread was nice


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So did Randy walk out, get caught with the boogar sugar or what?

What was the point of this match?!
:vince


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That actually wasn't a bad show. It's sad that Vince only gives a fuck when he's in panic mode. Oh well, I'll catch you guys in the podcast thread :ti2*


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

That was a great Raw.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

This was a good episode of raw. Big improvement big


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lesnar is being nice to Austin.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So exactly why do I want to see Reigns finally get his hands on Bray Wyatt now?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Charlotte Stokely










: "Gratefully accepted!"


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Ace Boogie said:


> Bray Wyatt may win this Sunday night based on how that ended.


Honestly would not be surprised. Wyatt, Cena feud aside, is booked really strong for a heel.

It won't be clean but I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Might just be me, but Braun Strowman looked real good in that match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ace Boogie said:


> Bray Wyatt may win this Sunday night based on how that ended.


I wouldn't bet on it. They're just in "Make Roman look strong" mode. Last 2 Lesnar/Undertaker matches, the winner has been the guy who won the go home show.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was the best Raw of the year so far.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Allright. Great RAW episode! Now for the beast! :mark:


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Big improvement from other RAWs, though still not very good tbh


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wyatt winning at HIAC would be the right decision.

Unfortunately because Reigns is related to Dwayne Johnson, Reigns is probably going over.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Doritos time, now that the real show of the night is starting!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wouldn't bet on it. They're just in "Make Roman look strong" mode. Last 2 Lesnar/Undertaker matches, the winner has been the guy who won the go home show.


I forgot that they have switched that up lately. It used to be if you looked bad on the go home show then you were automatically winning at the Pay per view.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"Do you get along with people?"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns is winning at Hell in a Cell. He's being built up to challenge for the title again at Mania 32.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think it was dumb to not have Demon Kane show up at all.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Brock talking passion


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

ROMAN FUCKIN REIGNS :banderas


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Reigns is winning at Hell in a Cell. He's being built up to challenge for the title again at Mania 32.


It is hard to believe it will be that far way with the way that they are booking him right now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656304823696945152

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656305719029817344


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Massive improvement on last weeks Raw. Happy enough with that episode. 

Enjoy the podcast guys, I'll try and catch it tomorrow (or technically later today).


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> So exactly why do I want to see Reigns finally get his hands on Bray Wyatt now?


So that damn feud will end!!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lol looks like bray is going to win


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I feel like I shouldn't have to say this but apparently people are stupid enough to think it's totally fine to post nude and/or pornographic images in this thread.

You'll just be banned so save everyone the hassle and just don't do it.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This was actually a decent Raw. I just wished my section wasn't so dead.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Why is this called TNA Raw? :lol


Is it that bad?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BROCK LESNAR LIKES HIS STEAK MEDIUM RARE.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Why is this called TNA Raw? :lol
> 
> 
> Is it that bad?


It ended up about a 6.5 on the fuckery scale. It was over all watchable, but some very hard to watch moments throughout.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol These two fucking ******** talking trucks, guns, steaks and country music.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> It ended up about a 6.5 on the fuckery scale. It was over all watchable, but some very hard to watch moments throughout.


6.5, huh? 

What were the hard moments to get through?


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

People actually thought that Raw was good tonight? It was a 6/10 show at best but hey I guess anythings good when compared to to 2/3 out of 10 Raw's the WWE usually puts out right?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> 6.5, huh?
> 
> What were the hard moments to get through?


Flair schilling for Reigns was easily the worst, 7000 replays of Taker/Brock vid packages, 6 man/woman tags everywhere, so on.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Raw sucked. I didn't even watch it.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Not an awful raw. Problem is to turn ratings around, theyd still need to do better, for a long time to pull that off. See what they did tonight? Part timers, a shield reunion tease, all their big guns sans orton. I just dont think they got the juice to permanently raise ratings.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Why is this called TNA Raw? :lol
> 
> 
> Is it that bad?


I was wondering that too. :lol

Maybe because the ratings are getting close to TNA's levels. :draper2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The other TNA. Look back at this thread.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I give this Raw a 7.8/10


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> And y'all say roman reigns never gets a pop


Not really. Most of us just don't think he's as over as his push. That's mostly because he isn't.

Go watch the reactions Ambrose was getting at this point last year. Go back and watch the reactions Bryan was getting at this time two years ago. *That's* the reaction you want for your super-protected babyface.

Reigns isn't that. It will take him years of getting smashed in the main event (like they're doing again this year) before he gets treated at anything close to that level.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> Not an awful raw. Problem is to turn ratings around, theyd still need to do better, for a long time to pull that off. See what they did tonight? Part timers, a shield reunion tease, all their big guns sans orton. I just dont think they got the juice to permanently raise ratings.


The old guys can't be on every week.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The other TNA. Look back at this thread.


Ohhh why didn't I think of that! :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The other TNA! :lol


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

The worst part of Raw was Neville attacking his tag team partner. What the fuck?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

IM COMING TO HURT THIS MAN :Brock


----------



## SengerCJ (Oct 6, 2015)

witchblade000 said:


> This was actually a decent Raw. I just wished my section wasn't so dead.


Wasn't on this forum back then to talk about it, at MITB this year my section was the worst. My friend and I were told to sit down by people behind us while Dean/Seth were brawling outside of the ring WHILE the jumbotron was not on. The rest of the arena was on their feet, my mind was blown.

#srryofftopic


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Reigns is winning at Hell in a Cell. He's being built up to challenge for the title again at Mania 32.


That's true but:

1) Will they have him win the Rumble again, two years in a row?

2) With Seth still be the champion?

3) Will they throw Ambrose in the mix for a triple-threat?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:evans at the thread title being changed.

Well done, Powers That Be. :russo


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*THANKS FOR WATCHING! WE HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE SHOW.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ace Boogie said:


> I forgot that they have switched that up lately. It used to be if you looked bad on the go home show then you were automatically winning at the Pay per view.


Even if they hadn't switched it up lately, I still wouldn't believe it given that they have no investment in Wyatt's future and everything in Reigns's.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> *THANKS FOR WATCHING! WE HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE SHOW.*


:lmao Primo


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Plus when he came back he maimed Steiner and for all of one week Steiner wore a mask.


On a side note, I can't believe I forgot about African King Bookah and dat accent.

:evans


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

almostfamous said:


> That's true but:
> 
> 1) Will they have him win the Rumble again, two years in a row?
> 
> ...


1) Let's please try to learn from prior mistakes and not repeat them

2) Hopefully Rollins will be facing HHH to end The Authority, meaning no WWE Championship for him at WM 32

3) At this point, really hoping that Reigns the title from Rollins (by the Rumble at the latest) and Ambrose wins the Rumble match so we get Reigns v Ambrose for the title at Mania (either one can turn heel to win, I don't care)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

For the people who obsess over heels using 'heel tactics,' Rollins used a good one tonight; faking a knee injury and walking out on his former friends. Don't see much mention of it, though.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> For the people who obsess over heels using 'heel tactics,' Rollins used a good one tonight; faking a knee injury and walking out on his former friends. Don't see much mention of it, though.


Mainly because it was still ROLLINSGETSBITCHBOOKINGLOL :toomanykobes
At least the dude won his first match on Raw in weeks. Or was it months?


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

That rub a la Flair was worth tuning in for. That should be Reigns new thing, get a Legend to give him a rub right before every match he has. I wonder if that'll work...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

:cole hashman six man tag


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Watching RAW continues to be a chore. Things I continue to see are the New Day and their antics along with winning their tag match against Cena and the Dudleyz. Nice to see HBK again and his promo with Seth Rollins was cool. Finally Rollins gets a win on RAW this time against Ryback. Ric Flair was out there go give Roman Reigns a little rub and I don't mind it. His promo with Bray Wyatt was not bad either. 

Things I didn't like was everything else. Heyman/Lesnar/Undertaker was the same old thing. Just talk and stare down. I'm tuning out of the Divas matches because there isn't much to get invested in. We want Sasha but she's stuck doing tag matches. And I have no clue what's going on with this angle with Paige. Mark Henry jobbed to Kevin Owens and I don't care about the battle of the Europeans (with Ziggler) because there is nothing to care about them wrestling each other. And WTF moment goes to Erick Rowan already back with the Wyatt Family with no explanation. He's been injured for months. They don't mention that at all and just acted like he was there the whole time? What the? I didn't mind the main event match though as it was the Shield vs the Wyatts. Seth got to look good for one night. Slightly average show overall.


----------



## NikThaGreat9 (Aug 18, 2015)

Did Cole basically say before the Ziggler/Sheamus six man tag that Sheamus could cash-in after Seth Rollins BEATS Demon Kane at HIAC. :duck

I think he could have just been saying it as general statement, that in fact Sheamus could cash-in IF Seth Rollins beats Kane, but he didn't say IF, he just flat out said after Seth Rollins beat Kane. 

Probably a little nitpicky, but its just annoying that he didn't mention that Sheamus could cash-in on Kane as well if he were to win the championship.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sums it up really:

Dude: "Hey, you see Raw last night?"
Dudette: "No, I have a life"
Dude: "Steve Austin, Shawn Michaels, The Undertaker, Brock Lesnar and Ric Flair showed up"
Dudette: "Holy shit! What a night to get a life. So what happened then?"
Dude: "Er, nothing."

Taker looked good though at least.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I hate you and I'm going to disembowel you in six days, but for now, I'll just sit around calmly two feet from you.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

donne said:


> So Luke Harper has murdered Orton and he is currently feeding his body to the Gators, and that's why he isn't here tonight. Fair enough


:ha

WWE will air Harper's murder trial live on the WWE Network and Otunga will defend him

:HA


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> :ha
> 
> WWE will air Harper's murder trial live on the WWE Network and Otunga will defend him
> 
> :HA


 Hell Yeah. We can make it a 3-part special, called "The Death Of A Viper" and we can have the Wyatt's take the stand, and Randy's coke dealer can be a witness as well, plus Randy's ex and Evolution. 

I smell ratings :vince$


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

donne said:


> Hell Yeah. We can make it a 3-part special, called "The Death Of A Viper" and we can have the Wyatt's take the stand, and Randy's coke dealer can be a witness as well, plus Randy's ex and Evolution.
> 
> I smell ratings :vince$


:maury

That sounds way more entertaining than Raw


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

donne said:


> Simply Flawless said:
> 
> 
> > WWE will air Harper's murder trial live on the WWE Network and Otunga will defend him
> ...


I am both disturbed and highly amused at tge creativity displayed on this forum.

Id watch it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So I completely skipped Raw last night to watch both Monday Night Football, which wasn't worth the watch (Damn it Giants, gah!). And I also finally watched NJPW's King of Pro Wrestling which happened a few weeks ago. 

So I read the results for Raw and...yeah, they trotted legends out there for pops and had a bunch of six man tags, and how on Earth did we get a full fledged Shield reunion??? Maybe I missed something in the results, but how did we get from point A to point B on that one?


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

TripleG said:


> So I completely skipped Raw last night to watch both Monday Night Football, which wasn't worth the watch (Damn it Giants, gah!). And I also finally watched NJPW's King of Pro Wrestling which happened a few weeks ago.
> 
> So I read the results for Raw and...yeah, they trotted legends out there for pops and had a bunch of six man tags, and how on Earth did we get a full fledged Shield reunion??? Maybe I missed something in the results, but how did we get from point A to point B on that one?


Orton apparently was attacked by The Wyatts which meant the tag match between Orton & Ambrose vs Harper & Strowman would now be a handicap match and Ambrose didn't care, Reigns agreed to help Ambrose (somehow this led to a Reigns promo with Ambrose making the save but whatever) and Rowan made a return by standing there and Harper was no where to be seen, well after all this somehow the match got turned into a 3 on 2 handicap match (no idea how) and Shawn Michaels suckered Rollins into the match as Rollins wanted to prove he was the man (yet he beat Ryback cleanly and walked out on his partners so I have no clue)


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Great Raw, I loved from start to finish, I just have to love a show that features SCSA, Taker, Brock, HBK, Owens, New Day, Reigns and Rollins...Also, no Orton = QUALITY.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Was there any explanation of Luke Harpers absense?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

almostfamous said:


> That's true but:
> 
> 1) Will they have him win the Rumble again, two years in a row?
> 
> ...


I'm thinking Reigns wins the rumble again and faces Rollins 1 on 1. Only way ambrose gets added is if ambrose and reigns are the last two in the rumble and there's a shady finish.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Morrison17 said:


> Was there any explanation of Luke Harpers absense?












but I don't think a reason was mentioned by anyone during the show


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Morrison17 said:


> Was there any explanation of Luke Harpers absense?


Never an exact explanation but there were hints given by the commentators that it had something to do with Orton being missing.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

*Full RECAP of RAW: October 19, 2015 + VIDEOS*
http://www.onlineworldofwrestling.com/133020/wwe-monday-night-raw-10-19-2015/


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

The highlight of raw was Paige's tits,


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Watched the Rollins/HBK segment this morning before work. The One More Match chants with these two staring eachother down :banderas The content of HBK's promo was awesome. This was one of Rollins' best promos. Great delivery, just the right amount of arrogance without over-doing it, and some actual good content, as well, which is a rarity for him. When Seth said he's been a fan of HBK his entire life :banderas I also love how they finished the segment with the camera of Rollins' face looking at HBK like saying, "One day, I will be the next you." Fucking great segment. Great job by both guys, definitely the best segment of the show. I marked out like a little kid for the first time in such a long time. Nice match with Ryback, with a clean win, too. Keeping this on my DVR forever.

Thanks for alerting me to this segment on the Raw thread last night, @Legit BOSS , you are the man. (Y)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

seannnn said:


> The highlight of raw was Nikki's ass,


#FIXED 


:homer4 youre welcome....


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

TNA Raw? Christ it wasn't that bad. It was one of the much better Raws recently.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The Shield and Wyatts segment sounds like pure car crash TV. What a fucking joke. At least Erick Rowan is back - another big guy for Reigns to manhandle. :cornette (Really though, it's good to see him back - most underrated worker on the roster by a country mile).

I'll watch it because it sounds absolutely ludicrous in it's execution. Vince McMahon is an idiot. An insane, daft as a brush idiot, but a fucking idiot still the same. Fuck knows how this man manages to tie his shoelaces every morning. Hell, he probably gets the _Main Event_ regulars to do it for him.

Good to hear Austin's music on WWE TV again though, even if he only appeared for five minutes. Brock-Taker I still give ZERO fucks about. Just get it over with and fuck off (or in the case of Lesnar - get back to fighting the current talent at least).

Flair and HBK turn up...just because. Zero fucks given about these two in 2015 either.

This show may have been a slight improvement after last week, but that's like saying I got bullied by the school neanderthal jock only six times today instead of five. What a fucking mess.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Did read this right? SHIELD reunion? That's just terrible.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Reading the results would make one think they missed out on one of the best Raws ever, the fact they had SCSA, HBK, Taker and Brock and it was still sub standard shows where the company is it at these days.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Finally got around to watching Raw, and while it had its issues, I enjoyed it.

Something that probably aided my enjoyment of the show- I watched the first hour, up to Ryback's entrance, yesterday, and watched the other 2 hours tonight.

The result- a 1 hour Raw featuring Stone Cold opening the show, a Undertaker-Lesnar encounter, an entertaining six man tag with Cena/Dudleys vs. New Day, and a final segment pitting Seth Rollins against an on-form HBK.

Tonight, a 2 hour Raw, where we had some matches that were just there, but not bad, a Ric Flair appearance, a quasi-Shield reunion which at least gave some story and focus to the main event and show as a whole, and another entertaining six man tag to close things out. Hate on Reigns all you want, but that dive is sweet. Plus Paige's tits. I want to buy the same brand of push up bras that she uses for my (imaginary) girlfriend.

The main criticisms: 

I do wish they had better uses for Austin and Flair than introducing people. I completely get the logic of keeping the physicality of Taker and Lesnar to the PPV, but they could have smashed some jobbers in some kind of segment to get over the aggression.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Fuck that ending. Fuck Reigns. Austins pop was really great. 6 man tag, although pointless, was still a good match. Still only watching through the YouTube clips though, saves SO MUCH TIME.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We needed more Austin!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *THE SHIELD IS BACK FOR ONE NIGHT ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Feels were so fucking STRONG... Hated Rollins cheering on the apron you fucking pathetic sell out bitch...... :vettel 
God when they stood in the Ring in Front of the Wyatts like old times.... God when Rollins stepped forward, goosebumps Jesus Christ... Needed to watch Delbustos Wyatt / Shield edit after that........... Sweet Jesus....


----------



## Elly Elephant (Sep 27, 2015)

i had a interesting day... so i needed a laugh, whoever made this thread title thanks  that's straight truth.... 

I'm listening to slim thug and i can't help but wonder why wasn't their ever a ''ghetto thug gimmick'' ? i know people will say cena thuganomics but i'm talking about someone who grow up having fights in the hood, maybe he had to smash his dad because he was beating his mum when he was 12....

you know... like real gritty street shit.... what ambrose is supposed to be... i guess.....

i know it's a p.g show but you could work around that, he doesn't need to shot people he just needs to be ruthless and have zero interest in following the rules (unless it's rules of the street) 







'' these hommies talk that hard shit when somebody press record but when it's beef in the streets they run to their bodyguard'' 

that right their is the mentality i wanna see XD someone who takes shit beyond the ring, 






this would be more than enough and it's all filmed on a camera phone..... so they don't even need to spend money or anything......


----------

